# مشكلة بتمثيل الhidden beam بالساب



## baraka2003 (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
برجاء المساعده بتمثيل كمرة الhidden beam بالساب حيث انني عند تمثيلها ككمره خارجيه وعرضها حوالي1.2م وعند عمل التجسيم لها بلاقي نسبه كبيره طايره خارج المنشأ من عرضها ككابولي فهل دا مضبوط ولا لازم اعملها ازاحه بحيث تكون حوافها الخارجيه ماشيه مع حواف العمود الخارجيه برضه ولو الحل الصحيح يتطلب ازاحه يبقي اعملها ازاحه ازاي
_ لي سؤال اخر برضه اني لو حبيت اعمل 7 سم من الكمره الhidden beam بروز فوق البلاطه ازاي اعمل الموضوع دا
ارجو ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليكم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد 977 (17 مايو 2010)

*مشكووووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي 
موضوع هام جداً بخصوص تمثيل العناصر ببرنامج الساب و هناك موضوع آخر و هو الجوائز المقلوبة .
مشكووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 مايو 2010)

baraka2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> برجاء المساعده بتمثيل كمرة الhidden beam بالساب حيث انني عند تمثيلها ككمره خارجيه وعرضها حوالي1.2م وعند عمل التجسيم لها بلاقي نسبه كبيره طايره خارج المنشأ من عرضها ككابولي فهل دا مضبوط ولا لازم اعملها ازاحه بحيث تكون حوافها الخارجيه ماشيه مع حواف العمود الخارجيه برضه ولو الحل الصحيح يتطلب ازاحه يبقي اعملها ازاحه ازاي
> _ لي سؤال اخر برضه اني لو حبيت اعمل 7 سم من الكمره الhidden beam بروز فوق البلاطه ازاي اعمل الموضوع دا
> ارجو ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليكم ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
for your question regarding to model a hidden beam in the slab Let us do this example

Assume we have to bay each bay is 5m*5m 
so now we have a one salb 5m*10 meter

assume know we want to add a hidden beam in the mid span of 10meter

assume the thickness of this slab is 20cm ok

Know assume we will add a hidden beam 1.5m width and 20cm thickness okey

to let this part of slab that we say its name is a hidden beam 
carry more loads other than the other parts of slab we have only one option

this option is to increase the inertia of this part
tow increae the inertia we have two options
option1 : to increase the thickness of the hidden beam
option2 : to increase the reinforcement of the hidden part

Now, We will select option2 to increase the inertia of the hidden beam which means we will add more reinforcemnt in this part... but in sap the calculation of inertia depends only on the thickness of slab
so what can we do? we can do the a simple model

draw slab as a shell element without hidden beam and give the section of the slab as S1
then draw the hidden beam as a shell element and give it the section name HS1 with thicknss 20cm
for section HS1 go to section modifier
and assume the binding moment m11 is increased by any value assume this value is 3
and m22 is increased by the same value is 3 also

so by this method you increase the inertia of hidden bart 3 times than the area of normal part

after solution you will see the moment in hidden part is come more and the moment in normal parts of slab is come less
which means you will add more reinforcement in a hidden area 
if you would like to get more accurate solution you can do the following

1-calculate the inertai of slab 
2- calculate the inertia of hidden beam but take into considertion the inertai of addtional reinforcemnt that you will add which will increase the inertia of this part by using a modular ratio method

3- assume now you know the inertia of normal slab say 5
and the inertia of hidden part say 25
4- go to sap and prepare the last model and put the modifiers for m11 and m22 as 5

solve the model and verify your results


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (17 مايو 2010)

اخي الفاضل بركة 2003
حل المسئلة يدويا الساب غير دقيق بالمرة في الكمرات المدفونة


----------



## baraka2003 (17 مايو 2010)

اخي العزيز مشيل ادوارد لك مني خالص شكري واعتزازي علي مجهوداتك واهتمامك بموضوعي
بالنسبه للكمره الhidden ازاي امثلها كشيل اليمنت بعد ما بمثل البلاطه كشيل اليمنت وليه ما ما امثلهاش كفريم اليمنت اسف جدا علي سؤالي ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mecheil.edwar (18 مايو 2010)

baraka2003 قال:


> اخي العزيز مشيل ادوارد لك مني خالص شكري واعتزازي علي مجهوداتك واهتمامك بموضوعي
> بالنسبه للكمره الhidden ازاي امثلها كشيل اليمنت بعد ما بمثل البلاطه كشيل اليمنت وليه ما ما امثلهاش كفريم اليمنت اسف جدا علي سؤالي ولك جزيل الشكر


 My dear friend why you apologize... Most welcome for any question

بالنسبه للكمره الhidden ازاي امثلها كشيل اليمنت
you can do this as per these steps
draw the area of slab without the area of hidden beam
then,draw the hidden beam area as a shell element 
assign for the slab section S1 for exmple
Assign for hidden beam area(shell element) section S2
change modifiers for S2

do not draw any frame elemnt in the hidden beam area because now we will model this area as a shell elemnt S2



وليه ما ما امثلهاش كفريم اليمنت
who told you this is a beam? we assume this will work as a hidden beam but actually every element in structure will carry the loads based on its inertia

for example in high rise building I can put two walls
the first one with size 50cm * 5m
and the second one 20cm *1meter

if seismic happen which one of them will get more loads
the bigger one yes

in your case the inertia of this part that you say " a hidden beam" you would like to let this part carry more loads
but from inertia viewpoint it will not do that

so to take into considertion the effect of reinforcement which will improve the inertia of this area we follow this method

if any doubt please ask
thank you


----------



## mecheil.edwar (18 مايو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> اخي الفاضل بركة 2003
> حل المسئلة يدويا الساب غير دقيق بالمرة في الكمرات المدفونة


 
Firstly, thank you for your sharing
And can you explain why Sap is not accurate for solving this problem
And I hope from this scientific disscusion we can find a good solution
Please accept my regards


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (18 مايو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> Firstly, thank you for your sharing
> And can you explain why Sap is not accurate for solving this problem
> And I hope from this scientific disscusion we can find a good solution
> Please accept my regards


 اولا اشكرك لتقديم العزاء 
ثانيا لي استفسار 
حضرتك تتحدث العربية و بتتفاعل معانا علي الملتقي و لك العديد من المداخلات معنا فلما لا تكون معظم اجابتك بالعربية
ثالثا سؤالك لماذا الساب غير دقيق في حل الكمرات المدفونة 
انا جربت الحل باستخدام برنامج الساب بتعريف الكمرة علي ما هي عليه في الواقع اعطي عزوم قليلة جدا تتحملها الكمرة 
حليت لمرة ثانية نفس الكمرة و غيرت ابعادها و اعتبرتها كمرة ساقطة عادية projected beam
اعطي عزوم عالية علي الكمرة
حليت مرة ثالثة يدويا و اعطي عزم اعلي من الhidden و اقل من حالة الprojected
و في غالب الأحوال عندما تحدث اختلافات نلجأ للقيمة التي تعطي امان للمنشأ من خلال الحل اليدوي
رابعا
اعترض علي تمثيل الكمرات المدفونة علي انها shell element لأننا نضع كانات تقاوم القص
و البلاطات لا يوجد بها تسليح للقص
شكرا للتواصل


----------



## abdrabeng (18 مايو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> اولا اشكرك لتقديم العزاء
> ثانيا لي استفسار
> حضرتك تتحدث العربية و بتتفاعل معانا علي الملتقي و لك العديد من المداخلات معنا فلما لا تكون معظم اجابتك بالعربية
> ثالثا سؤالك لماذا الساب غير دقيق في حل الكمرات المدفونة
> ...




كلا م ممتاز واوافق عليه ولكن اظن ان الهدن بيم تقاوم الشير بدون كانات اي يجب ان يكون القطاع كافي لمقاومة الشير 
والكانات توضع الحد الادني ......... يا ريت حد يراجع الجزء دة ويوضح الامر بالتأكيد .................


----------



## abdrabeng (18 مايو 2010)

محمد 977 قال:


> مشكووووووووووور من صميم القلب
> الف الف الف شكر
> تسلم الأيادي
> موضوع هام جداً بخصوص تمثيل العناصر ببرنامج الساب و هناك موضوع آخر و هو الجوائز المقلوبة .
> ...




هل هذا شعار انا بلاحظه في كل المشاركات حتي في الردود علي الاسئلة 
لابد ان له معني عظيم لا اعرفه


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (18 مايو 2010)

abdrabeng قال:


> كلا م ممتاز واوافق عليه ولكن اظن ان الهدن بيم تقاوم الشير بدون كانات اي يجب ان يكون القطاع كافي لمقاومة الشير
> والكانات توضع الحد الادني ......... يا ريت حد يراجع الجزء دة ويوضح الامر بالتأكيد .................


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
من كود التفاصيل الأنشائية الكود المصري صفحة 37 ارفقت الرسم و فيه واضح وجود كانات في الكمرات المدفونة


----------



## abdrabeng (18 مايو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> من كود التفاصيل الأنشائية الكود المصري صفحة 37 ارفقت الرسم و فيه واضح وجود كانات في الكمرات المدفونة



لا اتحدث عن وجود الكانات من عدمه ولكني اتحدث عن مقاومة التسليح للشير اعني الكانات توضع Ast,min.
qcu >= qu
ِ


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (18 مايو 2010)

abdrabeng قال:


> لا اتحدث عن وجود الكانات من عدمه ولكني اتحدث عن مقاومة التسليح للشير اعني الكانات توضع ast,min.
> qcu >= qu
> ِ


 
التبس عندي فهم كلامك فقد فهمت انك تؤيد عدم وجود كانات 

هو عادة ان شاء الله بيكون القطاع كافي لمقاومة الشير و بنضع كانات بالقيم الدنيا خاصة و ان تلك الكانات تكون اربع فروع او 6 علي حسب عرض الكمرة المدفونة حيث انه بعد زيادة عرض الكمرات عن 40 سم نلجأ لوضع كانات افرعها اربع او اكثر


----------



## mecheil.edwar (18 مايو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> اولا اشكرك لتقديم العزاء
> ثانيا لي استفسار
> حضرتك تتحدث العربية و بتتفاعل معانا علي الملتقي و لك العديد من المداخلات معنا فلما لا تكون معظم اجابتك بالعربية
> ثالثا سؤالك لماذا الساب غير دقيق في حل الكمرات المدفونة
> ...


أختى الفاضلة
لا شكر على واجب وليكن مثوى تلك الأم الفاضلة الجنة 

ثانيا بخصوص اللغة للأسف الجهاز الذى أستخدمه لايثبت اللغة العربية وفى بعض الأحيان يكون غير متاح الكتابة باللغة العربية فأعتذر لكل الزملاء بخصوص تلك المشكلة الغير مقصودة

ثالثا أشكرك وأشكر زميلنا الفاضل الذى طرح ذلك الموضوع 
وكل ما أود ان أشير إليه هو توضيح مفهوم جساءة العناصر بالأبنية ولقد سبق أن أجبت على تسأول لك بخصوص تصميم فريم وتغير مقاطع كمراته

ولو أتيح لنا الوقت أتمنى أن أعد موضوعا بخصوص تلك المشاكل التقنية التى تتعلق بتمثيل بعض الحالات الخاصة جدا ببرنامج الساب مثل الكمرات المقلوبة وفواصل التمدد والكمرات المدفونة وتغير منسوب البلاطة إلى اخره من الموضوعات والمشكلات التى تصادفنا كل يوم ونطرح موضوع للمناقشة كى نصل إلى نتائج مقبولة وبحيث نستخدم تلك النتائج بعد أن نكون قد توصلنا لحلول جيدة

أن ما أود ان أشير إليه هو مفهوم الجساءة عموما والطرق التقليدية التى تعلمناها جميعا وكيف نقوم الان بمراجعة تلك الطرق التقليدية فى ضوء التطور الذى حدث فى علم تحليل الانشاءات نتيجة لتوفر تلك البرامج المتقدمة جدا والتى توفر لنا حلولا دقيقة وسريعة ومتقدمة

وسوف أسرد بعض الأمثلة:
لنقم الان بتمثيل بلاطة مثلا 5 متر ب 5متر ترتكز على أربع كمرات 
سنقوم بعمل عدة نماذج لتلك البلاطة وفى كل مرة سنقارن النتائج

مثلا النموذج الأول لليكن سمك البلاطة 30سم والكمرات 30سم وعمق 50سم
النوذج الثانى البلاطة بسمك 20 سم والكمرات 30سم وعمق 50 سم 
النموذج الثالث البلاطة بسمك 12 سم ونفس مقطع الكمرات 

فى جميع الحالات سنجعل الركائز ركائز بسيطة 

سوف نقوم بحل الثلاث نماذج وتدقيق النتائج مع الحل اليدوى
سنجد ان النموذج الثالث هو الأقرب للحل بالطرق التقليدية 
بينما النموذج الأول هو الأبعد عن الحلول بالطرق التقليدية

فى تلك الحالة علينا أن نراجع المفاهيم الخاصة لكل حل لأن لكل طريقة منهم بعض الأفتراضات 

الحل التقليدي لا ينظر إلى جساءة الكمرات وبالتالى عندما يقدم الحل يفترض أن الحمل سينتقل تماما مئة بالمئة من البلاطة إلى الكمرات من تلك وجهة النظر الحل مقبول وسليم وامن لأنه يأخذ الحالة الأكثر خطورة على الكمرات ويضع عليها أقصى حمل

بينما الحل من وجهة نظر الساب ليس بمثل الطريقة 
فالساب لأنه يدرس المسألة بصورة ادق من الحل التقليدى ينظر بعين الأعتبار لجساءة البلاطة مع جسأة الكمرات 
فالنموذج الأول جسأة البلاطة كبيرة نوع ما إذ أن السمك كبير 30 سم وبالتالى مشاركة الكمرات فى نقل الأحمال من سيكون اقل من الحالة التى سيكون فيها سمك البلاطة 12 سم مثلا

من تلك وجهة النظر علينا أن نراجع المفاهيم مرة أخرى لكى نستطيع أن نحكم وندقق النتائج التى نحصل عليها

سأضرب مثالا أخر وهو مسألة الفريم التى أشرنا أليها من قبل
لقد كان تساؤلك بخصوص الكمرات العمودية على الكمرات الرئيسية للفريم

سوف أضرب ذلك المثال
لدينا فريم بحره فى أتجاه أكس 20 متر
وبحره فى أتجاه واى 20 متر
قمنا بوضع الفريمات الرئيسية فى أتجاه اكس كل 5 امتار ومقاطع الأعمدة والكمرات لتكن 30سم بعمق 120سم

والان فى أتجاه واى قمنا بوضع كمرات ثانوية المسافة بين كل كمرة ثانوية والاخرى 5متر
سمك الكمرات الثانوية 40سم وعرضها 20 سم

وعلى المحيط الخارجى وضعنا أعمدة عند بداية ونهاية الكمرات الثانوية
لنقوم بعمل ذلك النموذج بالساب
فى الغالب سنحصل على نتائج تتمشى مع الحل التقليدى المعروف

لنقم الان بتغير مقاطع الكمرات الثانوية من 20سم ب 40سم ألى 30سم وسمك 80سم ثم نقارن النتائج
سنجد أختلاف النتائج كلية عن الحل التقليدى المعروف وظهور الكمرات الثانوية كأنها فريمات تعمل بأتجاه واى

إذن النتائج توضح لنا جساءات العناصر بالنسبة لبعضها البعض

من تلك وجهة النظر نستطيع أيضا أن نقدم تفسيرا وتوتوضيحا لمسألة الكمرات المدفونة 
مرة أخرى أختى الكريمة أشكرك على مشاركتك ومساهمتك فى هذا الحوار
كما اوجه الشكر أيضا على أخى الكريم صاحب الموضوع 
ومعذرة مرة أخرى أن كنت فى بعض الأحيان أررسل مشاركات باللغة الأنجليزية

ومرة أخرى أختى الكريمة من تلك النافذة المشرقة بالنور نافذة المهندسين العرب أرسل لشخصك الكريم تعازينا واطيب دعائنا لتلك الأم الغالية جعلها الله فى رياض الجنة مع الصالحين والأتقياء

تحياتى لكم جميعا أخوتى


----------



## baraka2003 (18 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز م|ميشيل علي علي هذه المناقشه المثمره والاكثر من رائعه واتمني بالفعل تفعيل اقتراح حضرتك بطرح موضوع بمناقشة المشاكل التقنية التى تتعلق بتمثيل بعض الحالات الخاصة جدا ببرنامج الساب لو وقت حضرتك يسمح ولك جزيل الشكر
تقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## mecheil.edwar (18 مايو 2010)

baraka2003 قال:


> مشكور اخي العزيز م|ميشيل علي علي هذه المناقشه المثمره والاكثر من رائعه واتمني بالفعل تفعيل اقتراح حضرتك بطرح موضوع بمناقشة المشاكل التقنية التى تتعلق بتمثيل بعض الحالات الخاصة جدا ببرنامج الساب لو وقت حضرتك يسمح ولك جزيل الشكر
> تقبل خالص تحياتي


 أخى الفاضل 
اشكرك على تلك الكلمات الطيبة التى تعبر عن نفسك الطيبة وخلقك الجميل
وأسمح لى أن اوضح بعض النقاط بخصوص تمثيل الكمرة المدفونة 

أن برنامج الساب مثله مثل جميع برامج التحليل الأنشائى التى تقوم بأستخدام طريقة العناصر المحددة
تلك الطريقة تعكس لنا مشاركات كل عنصر او أن شئت فقل مساهمة كل عنصر فى مقدار الحمل الذى سيقوم بنقله أو ان أردت الدقة أكثر وأكثر مقدار طاقة الأنفعال التى سيكتسبها كل عنصر أنشائى نتيجة الاحمال الواقعة عليه
إذن العناصر ذات الجساءات الكبيرة سيكون لها نصيبا كبيرا من تلك الأحمال

والان لنقوم بتحديد المشكلة التى ندرسها
بلاطة بها جزء ما سنطلق عليه أسم كمرة مدفونة
هذا الجزء من البلاطة يختلف عن باقى أجزاء البلاطة فقط فى نسبة تسليحه

المطلوب الان هو عمل نموذج يمثل تلك المسألة ببرنامج الساب 
سنقوم برسم البلاطة 
ولكن أين المشكلة ؟
المشكلة فى أن برنامج الساب يقوم بحساب الجساءات عن طريق سمك القطاع الخرسانى بدون الأخذ بعين الأعتبار لتلك الجساءة الأضافية التى ستضاف لذلك الجزء من البلاطة والذى عرفناه بأنه كمرة مدفونة

لحل تلك المشكلة أقدم ذلك الأقتراح
لنقل مثلا أن عرض الكمرة المدفونة سيكون واحد مترا والتسليح السفلى = التسليح العلوى = 30سم مثلا

بينما بقية التسليح فى البلاطة يساوى 7 سم مثلا
فيمكننا لتوضيح تلك الجساءة الأضافية التى ستظهر حتما فى ذلك الجزء من البلاطة يمكننا أن نحسب جساءة البلاطة لبلاطة وليكن مثلا جسائتها تساوى 15
ثم نحسب جساءة الجزء المعررف بالكمرفة المدفونة مع مراعاة جساءة الحديد الأضافى وذلك بأستخدام معامل المعايرة والذى يحول التسليح لمقطع مكافئ من الخرسانة وبالتالى سنحصل على جساءة ذلك المقطع وليكن 40
بالتالى جساءة الجزء من البلاطة المعرف بأنه كمرة مدفونة = جسأءة الجزء العادى من البلاطة مضروبا فى 40\15

سنقوم الان برسم البلاطة بدون الكمرة المدفونة
ثم بعد ذلك برسم الكمرة المدفونة كأنها عنصر قشرى بنفس سمك البلاطة مع تعديل جساءات العزوم لتلك البلاطة بأستخدام النسبة 40 على 15

إن ذلك هو مجرد أقتراح ومجرد دعوة للنقاش والتفكير والبحث عن نتائج تكون أكثر دقة وأقرب تمثيلا للواقع

مرة اخرى أوجه الشكر لك أخى الفاضل ولكل الأخوة الذين ساهموا بمشاركتهم البناءة والمفيدة
لكم منى أخوتى جميعا خالص الشكر وجزيل الأحترام والتقدير


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 مايو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أخى الفاضل
> اشكرك على تلك الكلمات الطيبة التى تعبر عن نفسك الطيبة وخلقك الجميل
> وأسمح لى أن اوضح بعض النقاط بخصوص تمثيل الكمرة المدفونة
> 
> ...


 

مشكور اخانا العزيز و نجرب الحل الي قلته و نقول النتايج لكن عذرا لضيق الوقت 
نكمل النقاش ان شاء الله وقت لاحق


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (20 مايو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

بالنسبة للمشكلة دي 
اولا زي ما قال مايكل 
وان شاء الله هوة دة الراي الاقرب للصح
بس نعرف الكمرة المدفونة انها frame element وليست shel element
ونقوم بتحويل الحديد السفلي والعلوب الموجود في الكمرة الي خرسانة وذلك عن طريق elastic method
the method of transformed section 
ونحسب ال انيرشا للقطاع الجديد 
i= b*dn^3/12+b*dn*dn/2^2+mas*d-dn ^2
وانا ان شاء الله يوم السبت هااوضح المعطيات دي

وبحسب الانيرشا بتاعت البلاطة 
ونقسم انيرشا الكمرة علي انيرشا البلاطة 
ها يدينا رقم 
ندخل علي ال set modifier بتاع الكمرة وبدل ما هوة واحد ها نحط فية القيمة دي 

وبالتالي يبقي كدة دخلنا الحديد في الحسبان 
عن طريق ال modular ratioo 
الي هية = es/ec
وتقريبا =15
وجزاكم الله خيرا

اخوكم ايهاب سعيد سرور

السبت ان شاء الله نكمل عشان خلصت الشغل 

سلام عليكم


----------



## mermaidnana (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع لأنى كنت سأكتب سؤالى على تمثيل الكمرة المدفونة تواً ، وبعد أن وجدت الموضوع وقرأته أقدم خالص شكرى للعضو mecheil.edwar وأشكره على محاولته للكتابة باللغة العربية وذلك حتى لا يحدث لبس فى الفهم بسبب تشابه المصطلحات الانجليزية وشكراً للعضوة "اقرأ وارتقى" لحسن مشاركتها أيضاً..
وأنا أؤيد أن نمثل الكمرة على أنها frame element مثل العضو "الطامع فى رضا الله" لسهولة تمثيلها خصوصا أننا نفرض الأبعاد ونقوم بتغييرها باستمرار حين يقتضى الأمر وفى انتظار باقى مشاركته يوم السبت ان شاء الله.. :77:​ 
سؤال آخر
أفهم من هذا أنى اذا أردت زيادة جساءة القطاع للكمرة فقط بدون اضافة الحديد فى الساب فإنه لابد من جعل عرض الكمرة المدفونة أكبر من 1 متر حتى يحقق جساءة أعلى من البلاطة عند ضرب العرض فى السمك (تربيع) وقسمته على 12 لأننا نأخذ شريحة 1 متر مربع من البلاطة عند حساب الجساءة​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (20 مايو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> مشكور اخانا العزيز و نجرب الحل الي قلته و نقول النتايج لكن عذرا لضيق الوقت
> نكمل النقاش ان شاء الله وقت لاحق


 شكرا لمشاركتك ومساهمتك فى ذلك النقاش


----------



## mecheil.edwar (20 مايو 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> بالنسبة للمشكلة دي
> اولا زي ما قال مايكل
> ...


أخى أيهاب 
أشكرك على مساهمتك معنا فى ذلك النقاش وطريقة عرضك لطريقة الحل
وبإذن الله من خلال دراسة مجموعة الأفكار والحلول المطروحة سنصل لنتيجة جيدة
وأسمح لى أن أشكرك وأحيك على مجهوداتك ومشاركاتك الأكثر من رائعة بملتقى المهندسين العرب
جزاك الله خير الجزاء
تقبل منى خالص التحية والتقدير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (20 مايو 2010)

mermaidnana قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع لأنى كنت سأكتب سؤالى على تمثيل الكمرة المدفونة تواً ، وبعد أن وجدت الموضوع وقرأته أقدم خالص شكرى للعضو mecheil.edwar وأشكره على محاولته للكتابة باللغة العربية وذلك حتى لا يحدث لبس فى الفهم بسبب تشابه المصطلحات الانجليزية وشكراً للعضوة "اقرأ وارتقى" لحسن مشاركتها أيضاً..
> 
> وأنا أؤيد أن نمثل الكمرة على أنها frame element مثل العضو "الطامع فى رضا الله" لسهولة تمثيلها خصوصا أننا نفرض الأبعاد ونقوم بتغييرها باستمرار حين يقتضى الأمر وفى انتظار باقى مشاركته يوم السبت ان شاء الله.. :77:​
> سؤال آخر
> ...


 أشكرك على تلك الكلمات الطيبة وعلى مساهمتك معنا بهذا النقاش
وبخصوص تساؤلك سوف يقدم لنا الأخ الفاضل مهندس أيهاب طريقة الحل
ولكننا هنا نحدث عن تعديل نسب الجساْات للعناصر من خلال set modifiers الموجودة بالساب وليس عن تغير الأبعاد 
على كل الحالات للنتظر مجموعة الحلول المقدمة وبإذن الله من خلال عرض النتائج ومناقشتها سنصل إلى أفضل الطرق
خالص تحياتى وشكرى


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (22 مايو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*



mermaidnana قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع لأنى كنت سأكتب سؤالى على تمثيل الكمرة المدفونة تواً ، وبعد أن وجدت الموضوع وقرأته أقدم خالص شكرى للعضو mecheil.edwar وأشكره على محاولته للكتابة باللغة العربية وذلك حتى لا يحدث لبس فى الفهم بسبب تشابه المصطلحات الانجليزية وشكراً للعضوة "اقرأ وارتقى" لحسن مشاركتها أيضاً..
> 
> وأنا أؤيد أن نمثل الكمرة على أنها frame element مثل العضو "الطامع فى رضا الله" لسهولة تمثيلها خصوصا أننا نفرض الأبعاد ونقوم بتغييرها باستمرار حين يقتضى الأمر وفى انتظار باقى مشاركته يوم السبت ان شاء الله.. :77:​
> سؤال آخر
> ...


 السلام عليكم 
كيف حالك اختنا العزيزة 

مش شرط ان تكون عرض الكمرة المدفونة متر 
طبعا القطاع بيتحكم في الانرشا 
حضرتك بتفرضي قطاع للكمر وتشيكي علية للشير والترخيم 
لو امن يبقي اوك 
ولو مش امن يبقي ممكن تذودي
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (22 مايو 2010)

*انا لله وانا الية راجعون*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

عشان ندخل الحديد معانا في الاعتبار يجب تحويل مساحة الحديد الي خرسانة وذلك عن طريق ال modular ration
في المرفقات طريقة ال transformed section method وهي احد طرق ال elastic method
اولا الطريقة دي تهمل الخرسانة كلية في منطقة الشد
وان الخرسانة فوق ال n.a تحمل كل ال compression
وبالنسبة للمعطيات في المرفقان 
1- n.a = neutral axis
2-dn = distance for n.a
3-d = depth of section
4- t = thic. of section
5-b = breadth o section 
6-m = modular ratio = ES\EC

ها ناخد عزوم المساحات حول ال N.A وذلك للحصول علي قيمة DN 
بعد كدة نجيب ال INERTIA للقطاع الجديد بعد تحوبل الحديد الي M*AS
ونقان ال INERTIA بتاعت البلاطة والكمرة ونشوف خارج قسمتها كام 


ملحوظة 

الطريقة السابقة لل SINGLE REINFORCED CONCRET SECTION 
وان شاء الله هااوضح الطريقة للقطاع DOUBLY REINFORCED SECTION


جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engabogabr (22 مايو 2010)

ممكن توضيح اكتر بمثال لو سمت الموضوع خلط علي..


----------



## mermaidnana (22 مايو 2010)

أرجو التوضيح أكثر
ماهى Es ,Ec ؟ و As للسيخ الواحد أم مجموعهم؟
وهل عند حساب جساءة البلاطة أدخل معى حساب الحديد مثل الكمرة ؟
وإن أمكن وجود مثال توضيحى 
ولك خالص الشكر


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (23 مايو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*



mermaidnana قال:


> أرجو التوضيح أكثر
> ماهى es ,ec ؟ و as للسيخ الواحد أم مجموعهم؟
> وهل عند حساب جساءة البلاطة أدخل معى حساب الحديد مثل الكمرة ؟
> وإن أمكن وجود مثال توضيحى
> ولك خالص الشكر


 السلام عليكم
es= modulus if elasticity of steel = 200000000 kn \m^2
ec = modulus o elasticity of concret = 20000000 kn\m^2
as = tje total area of steel 
وطبعا زي ما عملنا في الكمرة ها نعمل في البلاطة 
ونجيب اللنيرشا للاتنين 
ونقسمهم علي بعض
وندخل الفرق الي في الغالب هايكون في صالح الكمرة
في ال set modifier بتاع الكمرة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (23 مايو 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> es= modulus if elasticity of steel = 200000000 kn \m^2
> ec = modulus o elasticity of concret = 20000000 kn\m^2
> as = tje total area of steel
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
مشكور اخ ايهاب علي المعلومات لكنها ليست واضحة بالدرجة
ساقول ما فهمته و عقب علي كلامي
ما فهمته اننا نفرض ابعاد مبدأيه لعرض و عمق الكمرة ثم نقوم بادخال فرق الinertia الي برنامج الساب
اذا فرضياتنا للعرض و العمق يكون علي اي اساس ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هتكون المسئلة تقريبية و نضع الفي ال set modifier بتاع الكمرة و نأخذ الناتج نصمم عليه و في النهاية لو غير امن نعيد فرض قطاع امن
اذا هذا يعود بنا لنفس الحل الأول 
الحل اليدوي:84:


----------



## engabogabr (23 مايو 2010)

ممكن التوضيح بمثال..


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (23 مايو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> ولو أتيح لنا الوقت أتمنى أن أعد موضوعا بخصوص تلك المشاكل التقنية التى تتعلق بتمثيل بعض الحالات الخاصة جدا ببرنامج الساب مثل الكمرات المقلوبة وفواصل التمدد والكمرات المدفونة وتغير منسوب البلاطة إلى اخره من الموضوعات والمشكلات التى تصادفنا كل يوم ونطرح موضوع للمناقشة كى نصل إلى نتائج مقبولة وبحيث نستخدم تلك النتائج بعد أن نكون قد توصلنا لحلول جيدة
> 
> أن ما أود ان أشير إليه هو مفهوم الجساءة عموما والطرق التقليدية التى تعلمناها جميعا وكيف نقوم الان بمراجعة تلك الطرق التقليدية فى ضوء التطور الذى حدث فى علم تحليل الانشاءات نتيجة لتوفر تلك البرامج المتقدمة جدا والتى توفر لنا حلولا دقيقة وسريعة ومتقدمة


مشكور زميلنا الكريم علي الأهتمام بمناقشة الحالات الخاصة للوصول للنتائج المقبولة
فيه شيء حبيت نفسره مع بعض و المناقشة للجميع و لك و ل م ايهاب الذي ايد رأيك الا و هو
انه في حالة الكمر المدفون تقدمون الحل علي اننا نحول جساءة الحديد الي خرسانة و نعدل في قيم ال modifiers لما لجئنا لتلك الترجمة فقط مع قطاع الكمر المدفون مع اننا لا نقوم بها للكمر الساقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (23 مايو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
عايزين المهندسين يشاركو معانا 
علشان دي حاجة مهمة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 مايو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> مشكور زميلنا الكريم علي الأهتمام بمناقشة الحالات الخاصة للوصول للنتائج المقبولة
> فيه شيء حبيت نفسره مع بعض و المناقشة للجميع و لك و ل م ايهاب الذي ايد رأيك الا و هو
> انه في حالة الكمر المدفون تقدمون الحل علي اننا نحول جساءة الحديد الي خرسانة و نعدل في قيم ال modifiers لما لجئنا لتلك الترجمة فقط مع قطاع الكمر المدفون مع اننا لا نقوم بها للكمر الساقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 Thank you for your sharing
I will prepare some discution points and I will send
I apologize for any delaying
Thanks for your efforts


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 مايو 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> عايزين المهندسين يشاركو معانا
> علشان دي حاجة مهمة
> جزاكم الله خيرا


 Eng Ehab
Thank you very much for your efforts 
I will prepare some discussion points and I will send it later 
Please accept my sincere regards


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (24 مايو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*



mecheil.edwar قال:


> eng ehab
> thank you very much for your efforts
> i will prepare some discussion points and i will send it later
> please accept my sincere regards


صباح الخير مهندس مايكل 
كيف الحال 

متشكر جدا علي ذوقك ومجهودك
وان شاء الله نتوصل لحل


----------



## mermaidnana (24 مايو 2010)

وأنا معاكوا
وفعلا السؤال يطرح نفسه: ليه مش بنعمل كدة فى الكمر الساقط 
ده بيشكك فى صحة اللعب فى ال modifires من الأساس
وشكرا للنقاش


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (24 مايو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*



mermaidnana قال:


> وأنا معاكوا
> وفعلا السؤال يطرح نفسه: ليه مش بنعمل كدة فى الكمر الساقط
> ده بيشكك فى صحة اللعب فى ال modifires من الأساس
> وشكرا للنقاش


 
السلام عليكم 
كيف الحال
النقاش دة لو صحيح ان شاء الله ها يشمل الكمر الساقط والمدفون 
احنا بنحاول نوصل لحاجة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (24 مايو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> thank you for your sharing
> i will prepare some discution points and i will send
> i apologize for any delaying
> thanks for your efforts


نقدر مجهودات الفعالة و القيمة زميلنا الكريم مايكل ولا اعتذار بين الأخوات فجميعا لدينا مسؤليات و الوقت ضيق و النقاش مفتوح الي ان نتوصل لحل منطقي و صحيح و المناقشات العلمية الهادفة اكيد تثري معلومتنا و جهد حضرتك واضح و مميز لك جزيل الشكر 

الطامع في رضا الله
بارك الله فيك اخانا الكريم و زادك فضلا من علمه و جزاك خيرا عن مشاركاتك الرائعة و مجهوداتك الفعالة للأخرين


----------



## engabogabr (24 مايو 2010)

نرجو التواصل الموضوع مهم ومقلق


----------



## mermaidnana (24 مايو 2010)

أعتقد والله أعلم أنه لا يجب أخذ الحديد معنا فى الاعتبار أثناء حساب الجساءة للعناصر (رغم مساعدته فى تكبير جساءة الكمرة المدفونة إذا أخذناه فى الاعتبار) 
وذلك لأننا نحدد بدايةً الجساءة حتى تسحب الكمرة كمية عزوم معينة 
ثم بناء على أساس كمية العزوم تلك نصمم كل من الكمرة المدفونة والبلاطة ..
ولكن إذا فرضنا أن الكمرة جساءتها أعلى بفعل الحديد (المفروض) ثم نعيد تصميم الكمرة على العزوم ثانية فإنه يعتبر ازدواج فى الحساب ..
ما رأيكوا؟؟؟


----------



## abdrabeng (24 مايو 2010)

mermaidnana قال:


> أعتقد والله أعلم أنه لا يجب أخذ الحديد معنا فى الاعتبار أثناء حساب الجساءة للعناصر (رغم مساعدته فى تكبير جساءة الكمرة المدفونة إذا أخذناه فى الاعتبار)
> وذلك لأننا نحدد بدايةً الجساءة حتى تسحب الكمرة كمية عزوم معينة
> ثم بناء على أساس كمية العزوم تلك نصمم كل من الكمرة المدفونة والبلاطة ..
> ولكن إذا فرضنا أن الكمرة جساءتها أعلى بفعل الحديد (المفروض) ثم نعيد تصميم الكمرة على العزوم ثانية فإنه يعتبر ازدواج فى الحساب ..
> ما رأيكوا؟؟؟



وانا اوافقك الرأي
لان لو عملنا كدة يبقي المفروض ناخد تأثير الحديد في كل القطاعات سواء كمرات اوبلاطات او كمرات مدفونة
او حتي اعمدة وكلنا يعرف ان الحديد في كل هذا موجود وبنسبة ليس بالهينة


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (25 مايو 2010)

mermaidnana قال:


> أعتقد والله أعلم أنه لا يجب أخذ الحديد معنا فى الاعتبار أثناء حساب الجساءة للعناصر (رغم مساعدته فى تكبير جساءة الكمرة المدفونة إذا أخذناه فى الاعتبار)
> وذلك لأننا نحدد بدايةً الجساءة حتى تسحب الكمرة كمية عزوم معينة
> ثم بناء على أساس كمية العزوم تلك نصمم كل من الكمرة المدفونة والبلاطة ..
> ولكن إذا فرضنا أن الكمرة جساءتها أعلى بفعل الحديد (المفروض) ثم نعيد تصميم الكمرة على العزوم ثانية فإنه يعتبر ازدواج فى الحساب ..
> ما رأيكوا؟؟؟


 
السلام عليكم 
كيف الحال 
والله المضوع دة محتاج مناقشات كتيرة 
طب احنا لو ما دخلناش تاثير الحديد معانا وبعد ما نسلح الكمر ونحط التسليح الخاص بية طب ماكدا الانيرشا بتاعت الكمرة هاتذيد وييجي عليها حمل اكبر وعزم اكبر واحنا هانكون مش واخدينة في الحسبان


----------



## mermaidnana (25 مايو 2010)

أحد المهندسين فى منتدى آخر نصحنى بوضع الكمرة فى الساب على أنها projected عادية 
ولكنى قلت له أن هذا سيحدث تغييرا فى العزوم الناتجة على البلاطة والكمرة لأن الكمرة المدفونة تأخذ جزءا من مساحة البلاطة .. 
مارأيكم؟


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (25 مايو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*



mermaidnana قال:


> أحد المهندسين فى منتدى آخر نصحنى بوضع الكمرة فى الساب على أنها projected عادية
> ولكنى قلت له أن هذا سيحدث تغييرا فى العزوم الناتجة على البلاطة والكمرة لأن الكمرة المدفونة تأخذ جزءا من مساحة البلاطة ..
> مارأيكم؟


 

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة للكمرة المدفونة لو احنا هاندخلها ساقطة هاتفرق في الانيرشا بتاعت الكمرة وكمان الجزء المتداخل مابين الفلانج بتاع الكمرة والبلاطة 
وبالتالي العزم هايكون اكبر من العزم الخقيقي او اصغر 
لان الكمرة الساقطة عكس المدفونة من ناحية العرض والتخانة وبالتالي الانيرشا هاتختلف

والله اعلم


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 مايو 2010)

I will prepare some notes and I will Send it -In Sha Alla - later on
But this week some technical problems happened with My Laptop
Many Thanks to All of you


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (26 مايو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*



mecheil.edwar قال:


> i will prepare some notes and i will send it -in sha alla - later on
> but this week some technical problems happened with my laptop
> many thanks to all of you


 
صباح الخير مهندس مايكل

ان شاء الله الاب بتاعك هايبقي فلة 
وعايزين نتوصل لحل في الموضوع دة عشان مهم جدا وهايفرق جامد في التسليح


----------



## mermaidnana (26 مايو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> i will prepare some notes and i will send it -in sha alla - later on
> but this week some technical problems happened with my laptop
> many thanks to all of you


 
فى انتظارك يا بشمهندس على أحر من الجمر


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 مايو 2010)

mermaidnana قال:


> فى انتظارك يا بشمهندس على أحر من الجمر


 أن شاء الله أصلح الكمبيوتر ونعاود النقاش مع جميع أخوتنا وزملائنا الأفاضل
خالص تحياتى


----------



## سامو جاك (3 يونيو 2010)

موضوع شيق


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الغني (4 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
أرجو أن تسمحوا لي بمشاركتكم النقاش و إبداء بعض الملاحظات و الآراء

أولاً أنا أعترض تماماً على موضوع زيادة الإنيرشيا للبيم المخفي بحساب حديد التسليح .. فالخرسانة المسلحة تعامل عند التحليل و حساب الأوزان و الإنيرشيا على أساس أنها (مادة واحدة) .. بمعنى أنها مادة تسمى (الخرسانة المسلحة) .. فلا نحسب الوزن مثلاً للخرسانة لوحدها ثم للحديد لوحده .. بل تعامل ككل .. بالإضافة إلى أن نسبة الحديد أصلاً تكون غير معروفة عند مرحلة التحليل .. 

ثانياً .. و أنا أرى أن هذه نقطة مهمة تجاوزها الجميع ..
كيف أعرف بأنني محتاج إلى hidden Beam قبل أن أجرى التحليل ؟؟
على حسب ما أعرف (و أرجو تصحيحي إذا أخطأت) فال hidden Beam يستعمل عندما تزيد العزوم أو الترخيم أو أحيانا القص في منطقة معينة من البلاطة عن قدرة تحمل البلاطة .. و هذه الحالات تحدث غالباً عند وجود حمل خطي كبير (حائط متلاً ذو وزن كبير) .. أو عند وجود span كبير يمكن أن أستعمل ال hidden beam لتقليل الترخيم .. 
لكن .. كل هذا يعتمد على إجراء التحليل أولاً ...
أي أنني أجري التحليل الإنشائي باستخدام الساب مثلاً .. فأكتشف أن هنالك منطقة في البلاطة بها تركيز عزوم كبير (مثلاً) نسبة لنوعية الأحمال عليها .. أي أنني سأحتاج بها لكمية حديد كبيرة و ربما لحديد لمقاومة القص (كانات) عندها أقرر أن أضع بها بيم hidden عرضه هو عرض هذه المنطقة .. و عمقه هو عمق البلاطة .. و بمعرفتي للعزوم من التحليل الأول يمكنني بكل سهولة معرفة كمية الحديد به ..

ما أريد قوله أنه ليس من المنطقي أصلاً تمثيل ال hidden Beam على الساب منذ البداية .. لأن وجوده من عدمه تحدده العزوم و الترخيم و ليس العكس .. 

أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت وجهة نظرى .. و أرحب بردود الأخوة على هذا الرأي 
و مرة أخرى (أرجو تصويبي إذا أخطأت)
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله


----------



## mecheil.edwar (11 يونيو 2010)

إبراهيم عبد الغني قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> أرجو أن تسمحوا لي بمشاركتكم النقاش و إبداء بعض الملاحظات و الآراء
> 
> أولاً أنا أعترض تماماً على موضوع زيادة الإنيرشيا للبيم المخفي بحساب حديد التسليح .. فالخرسانة المسلحة تعامل عند التحليل و حساب الأوزان و الإنيرشيا على أساس أنها (مادة واحدة) .. بمعنى أنها مادة تسمى (الخرسانة المسلحة) .. فلا نحسب الوزن مثلاً للخرسانة لوحدها ثم للحديد لوحده .. بل تعامل ككل .. بالإضافة إلى أن نسبة الحديد أصلاً تكون غير معروفة عند مرحلة التحليل ..
> ...


 أخى الفاضل أهلا بك فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب
وأسمح لى أن أشكرك على مشاركتك معنا ذلك النقاش
ولكن كما هو معلوم من علم مقاومة المواد أن المقطع الخرسانى تتغيرجساءته بتغير نسب الحديد الموجودة به 
نأتى للنقطة الثانية وهى أننا لا نناقش متى أو كيف نستخدم الكمرات المدفونة أننا نناقش مشكلة علمية محددة وهى كيف نحدد المدخلات التى عن طريقها تتم نمذجة الكمرات المدفونة ببرنامج الساب بطريقة سليمة مع تقديم التبرير العلمى لتلك الطريقة

مرة أخرى أسمح لى أن أشكرك على مشاركتك معنا
ويشرفنا وجودك معنا ذلك النقاش 
تحياتى


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الغني (12 يونيو 2010)

أهلاً و سهلاً بك اخي المهندس ميشيل ..

أنا معك في أن جساءة المقطع تتغير بتغير نسبة الحديد فيه , لكن التأثير الأكبر يكون لحجم المقطع الخرساني لأن نسبة الحديد مهما زادت فقيمتها القصوي في أغلب ال codes لا تتجاوز 4% .. بالإضافة إلى أنها تكون (غير معروفة) عند مرحلة التحليل ..
لذا تعتمد طريقة ال finite element التي بنيت عليها أغلب برامج التحليل في حساب الجساءة على أبعاد المقطع الخرساني فقط .. 

أما بالنسبة للجزء الثاني فلم يكن قصدي أن أعطيكم محاضرة عن استخدامات ال hidden beam :7::7:

و لكن ما قصدته أن ال hidden beam ليس عنصراً إنشائياً بقدر ما هو جزء من البلاطة (كثيف التسليح) ليتحمل العزوم و القص الزائدتين في هذه المنطقة لكن (جساءته) لا تختلف كثيراً عن جساءة البلاطة .. لذا (فتمثيله في الساب) يكون برسم البلاطة كما هي و بعد التحليل عندما أجد منطقة كثيفة العزوم أو القص عندها سأعلم بأنني محتاج ل hidden beam هنا ..


و لك جزيل الشكر مهندس ميشيل على ردك و ترحيبك ..


----------



## mecheil.edwar (12 يونيو 2010)

إبراهيم عبد الغني قال:


> أهلاً و سهلاً بك اخي المهندس ميشيل ..
> 
> أنا معك في أن جساءة المقطع تتغير بتغير نسبة الحديد فيه , لكن التأثير الأكبر يكون لحجم المقطع الخرساني لأن نسبة الحديد مهما زادت فقيمتها القصوي في أغلب ال codes لا تتجاوز 4% .. بالإضافة إلى أنها تكون (غير معروفة) عند مرحلة التحليل ..
> لذا تعتمد طريقة ال finite element التي بنيت عليها أغلب برامج التحليل في حساب الجساءة على أبعاد المقطع الخرساني فقط ..
> ...


 أود أن أشكرك على تلك الكلمات الطيبة 
واشكرك على مساهمتك معنا فى ذلك البحث والذى مما لا شك فيه أن وجهة نظرك ومقترحاتك المفيدة ستعود بالنفع لنا جميعا
كما فهمت من عرضك للموضوع أننا من نتائج التحليل الانشائى نستطيع أن نفهم سلوك البلاطة الخرسانية عند مناطق الكمرات المدفونة وكما أشرت "عندما أجد منطقة كثيفة العزوم أو القص عندها سأعلم بأنني محتاج ل hidden beam هنا .."

أتفق معك عند تلك النقطة 
ولنفكر جميعا مرة أخرى 
حتى نصل إلى أفضل الحلول
وبأسم ملتقى المهندسين العرب نرحب بك مرة أخرى أخى الفاضل م أبراهيم
خالص تحياتى


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الغني (12 يونيو 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر اخي مهندس ميشيل على كلماتك الطيبة
و نرجو رؤية مشاركات أخرى لتزيد الفائدة
خالص التحايا


----------



## mohammedkhairy (19 أغسطس 2010)

هل توقف الموضوع الى هذا الحد


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل ومناقشات رائعه ........... بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيراً


----------



## عبد الناصرالساعاتي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

ينشط الكبد أثناء الصيام حيث يضطر الجسم إلى الاعتماد على الشحوم المختزنة به، فتتحول كميات هائلة منها إلى الكبد ليؤكسدها حتى ينتفع بها الجسم، فيقوم الكبد بإزالة سميتها و يتخلص من تلك السموم عبر الجهاز البولي و في هذه الثناء تكون عمليات الهدم( استغلال الشحوم المخزنة) أعلى من البناء (تخزين الشحوم) و هو ما يخلص الكبد من مخزونه من الشحوم، فتنشط الخلايا الكبدية


----------



## mek10 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

اسمحوا لي اضيف رد قد اتخدمته قبل ذلك وهو :" عند تقسيم البلاطة في الفلات سلاب ممكن ان نقوم بتغير مساحة الشيل اليمنت للكمره المدفونه عن باقي البلاطه وبذلك تعامل كوحده منفصله في سلوك المومنت وايضا نقوم بزيادة سمك الجزء الخاص بالهدين بيم بمقدار صغير لاعطائها استفنس اكبر وليكن 5سم " ممكن الحل ده يمشي اريد راي حضراتكم وشكرا


----------



## رضا فايد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن ياجماعة ان احنا ننمذج الكمرة المدفونة على اساس ال centre line للكمره المدفونة وليس centre line العمود او الحائط ( طبعا هتكون frame section) الان الساب يتعامل مع centre العضو علشان كده الكمره عملت رفرفة عند التجسيم فى الساب 
نرجو الافاده من المهندسين الكرام الافاده لوكان الكلام خطأ ؟؟


----------



## mecheil.edwar (23 ديسمبر 2010)

أستكمالا لتلك المناقشة 
لنراجع بعض المفاهيم الخاصة بالهندسة الأنشائية حتى نستطيع الوصول لأجابة دقيقة

أولا الهندسة الأنشائية تمتلك 3 عناصر لتمثيل أيه مشكلة أنشائية

العنصر الأول : هو العنصر الحجمى soild element
العنصر الثانى : هو العنصر القشرى shell element
العنصر الثالث: هو العنصر الخطى frame element
هذه العناصر نستخدمها للنظرية الأم وهى نظرية المرونة

العنصر الثانى هو حالة خاصة من العنصر الأول
والعنصر الثالث هو حالة خاصة من العنصر الثانى 

بمعنى العنصر الحجمى هو الحالة العامة والتى تصلح لنمذجة جميع العناصر الأنشائية بناء على نظرية المرونة

سأوضح الأمر بأمثلة 
مثلا لدينا كمرة خرسانية بعمق 1 متر وعرض 30 سم سنقوم بتمثيلها كأنها عنصر خطى أو فريم فلا خطأ فى هذا فهو تقريب مقبول ومتطابق مع الواقع 
ماذا لو زاد عرض تلك الكمرة ليصبح 5 متر مثلا هل فى تلك الحالة من الصواب ان نعتبرها عنصر خطى 
لن تسلك الكمرة ذلك السلوك وستظهر عليها أجهادات بالأتجاه الطولى (عنصر خطى ) وبالأتجاه العرضى 
إذن فى تلك الحالة لابد من نمذجة تلك الكمرة كانها عنصر قشرى حتى يتسنى لنا معرفى التأثيرات الأخرى بالاتجاه العرضى لذلك العنصر

ماذا لو ذاد عمق تلك الكمرة ليصبح 5 متر مثلا مثل حالة نقوم فيها بعمل نموذج لسد مائى مثلا 
سنجد فى تلك الحالة ضرورة أستخدام عنصر حجمى لعمل نموذج يشتمل على كل التأثيرات وفقا لحدود وإفتراضات نظرية المرونة

إذن نستنتج من ذلك أن تمثيل كمرة كعنصر خطى هو تقريب للحالة الأكثر عمومية وهى تمثيل الكمرة كأنها عنصر قشرى
يكون التقريب مقبول عندما يكون سمك الكمرة وعرضها فى الحدود المقبولة لذلك التقريب

الخلاصة إذن أن تمثيل الكمرات كعناصر قشرية هو الحالة العامة 
وبالتالى الحل الأدق لتمثيل الكمرات المدفونة هى عمل النموذج لها كأنها عناصر قشرية

وتكون خطوات الحل كالتالى :
1 - رسم البلاطة بدون الكمرات المدفونة كأنها shell 1
2- رسم الكمرات المدفونة كأنها shell2
3- نقوم بحساب Moment of inertia for hidden beam على أن يشتمل جساءة الحديد الذى سيتم إضافته
4- بعد ذلك من ال set modifires ببرنامج الساب نقوم بزيادة الجساءة للعزوم m11 Or m22 والتى تكون فى نفس أتجاه الحديد الطولى 

ونلاحظ أنه كلما وادت نسبة الحديد بالكمرات المدفونة كلما زادت جسائتها وبالتالى زادت قيم العزوم المنتقلة إليها

إنتظر إقتراحاتكم ومشاركتم
خالص شكرى وتقديرى 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## zeeko (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

أشكركم من القلب على هذه المشاركات الأكثر من رائعة

مقترح الأخ القدير
mecheil.edwar
يبدوا منطقي , إلى أني متخوف . 

نعلم بأن نسبة الكراك بين الفلات سلاب و الكمره المدفونه مختلفه . و ذلك بدوره يؤثر في الانرشيا. و الطريق المذكور منطقيه لتخمين قيم الموديفاير و ذلك بادخال الحديد في المعادله.

و لكني مازلت متخوف.

اعتقد لو صادفت مشروع كهذا سوف اقوم بالتالي:
1-	أنمذج الكمرات بخطوط .
2-	اسلط الحمل الميت و الحي القادم من السلاب على الكمره كحمل خطي موزع , أي اني سوف احصل على كمره خطيه فوقها حمل خطي. و البرامج حاليا لديها القدره لتوزع الحمل سواءا كانت بلاطه ذات اتجاه واحد او اتجاهين.
3-	اصمم الكمرات على النتائج من هذا النموذج . 
4-	اصمم البلاطه عن طريق نموذج اخر و هو النموذج الذي اقترحه الأخ الكريم و باستخدام العناصر القشريه للكمرات و البلاطه.

بقي نقطه مهمه مثاره في الموضوع و هي انه عند نمذجة الكمرات كخطوط فأنها بتكون مرفرفه على اطراف المبنى كما اشار صاحب الموضوع.
اعتقد ان ذلك يؤثر كثيرا على الأعمده , لذلك يجب تصحيح ذلك بعمل شفت للكمره و اعتقد بأن البرنامج لديه هذه الخاصيه.
تقبلوا تحياتي و احترامي


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور الزميل الأستاذ الفاضل ميشيل للعودة لتلك المناقشة مرة اخري
الأبعاد الأبتدائية لتلك الكمرات علي اي اساس سنحددها ؟ وفقا للخبرة ام حل يدوي كروكي تقريبي و بعدها فرض الأبعاد علي الساب؟؟؟
عموما سأقوم بعمل نموذج بالحل اليدوي و مرة اخري علي الساب بطريقة حضرتك و ابلغك بالنتايج


----------



## mecheil.edwar (23 ديسمبر 2010)

zeeko قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أشكركم من القلب على هذه المشاركات الأكثر من رائعة
> 
> ...


سأقوم بدراسة تلك النقاط التى أشرت ونسكمل النقاش
ويشرفنى وجودك ومشاركاتك معنا بتلك الدراسة

وأتوجه بالشكر أيضا للزميلة " إقرأ وأرتقى " لمشاركاتها الفعالة بذلك البحث
لكم منى جميعا خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## أسامه نواره (23 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ mecheil edwar
السلام عليكم


> *أستكمالا لتلك المناقشة
> لنراجع بعض المفاهيم الخاصة بالهندسة الأنشائية حتى نستطيع الوصول لأجابة دقيقة
> 
> أولا الهندسة الأنشائية تمتلك 3 عناصر لتمثيل أيه مشكلة أنشائية
> ...


كل هذا الكلام جميل ولكن مهما غيرت من قيمة الجساءه فى برنامج الساب أو السيف أو الايتاب بالزياده الى 1000 مره فان التغيير فى قيمة العزوم لن تختلف كثيرا عما تم حله بدون تغيير فى قيمة الجساءه عن طريق set modifires
لذلك بالطبع هناك أسس ونظريه لهذا الموضوع لم نصل الى فلسفة هذ الموضوع وحله الصحيح 
والى أن نصل الى ذلك لابد من وضع الاحمال على الكمره المدفونه بالحساب اليدوى 
تقبل تحياتى واشكرك على هذه الاجتهادات


----------



## mecheil.edwar (23 ديسمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ mecheil edwar
> السلام عليكم
> 
> كل هذا الكلام جميل ولكن مهما غيرت من قيمة الجساءه فى برنامج الساب أو السيف أو الايتاب بالزياده الى 1000 مره فان التغيير فى قيمة العزوم لن تختلف كثيرا عما تم حله بدون تغيير فى قيمة الجساءه عن طريق set modifires
> ...


 
عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مهندسنا القدير أسامة نوارة
يشرفنى حضورك معنا تلك المناقشة 
النقاط الهامة التى أشرت إليها ستكون قيد البحث
بعد الأنتهاء من النماذج التى أقوم بإعدادها سأوافيك وكل الزملاء بالنتائج
تقبل منى خالص التحية والشكر


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 ديسمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> مشكور الزميل الأستاذ الفاضل ميشيل للعودة لتلك المناقشة مرة اخري
> الأبعاد الأبتدائية لتلك الكمرات علي اي اساس سنحددها ؟ وفقا للخبرة ام حل يدوي كروكي تقريبي و بعدها فرض الأبعاد علي الساب؟؟؟
> عموما سأقوم بعمل نموذج بالحل اليدوي و مرة اخري علي الساب بطريقة حضرتك و ابلغك بالنتايج


 ننتظر أرفاق النماذج ومناقشة النتائج


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

طيب هناك سؤال للاخ ميشيل 

لو تم تمثيل الكمرة المدفونة كعنصر قشري باخذ تاثير الحديد للكمرة في جساءة الكمرة المدفونة 
فماذا عن تاثير القص علي البلاطة وعلي الكمرة نفسها ( كعنصري قشري ) حيث ان تسليح الكمرة المدفونة للقص مختلف عن تسليح البلاطة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فكيف يمكن اخذ هذا التاثير في الاعتبار كمدخلات للبرنامج؟؟؟؟؟ - حيث اننا اخذنا تاثير الحديد في زيادة الجساءة لمقاومة العزوم فقط 

وشكرا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 ديسمبر 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> طيب هناك سؤال للاخ ميشيل
> 
> لو تم تمثيل الكمرة المدفونة كعنصر قشري باخذ تاثير الحديد للكمرة في جساءة الكمرة المدفونة
> فماذا عن تاثير القص علي البلاطة وعلي الكمرة نفسها ( كعنصري قشري ) حيث ان تسليح الكمرة المدفونة للقص مختلف عن تسليح البلاطة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


سوف نفكر فى الأجابة على السؤال ومناقشة الفكرة بطريقة عامة من خلال المثال التالى
لنفرض لدينا بلاطة خرسانية بسيطة الأرتكاز

البحر : 5 متر
أبعاد البلاطة : سمك 20 سم والعرض 3 متر
الأحمال : حمل مركز بمنتصف البحر ومنتصف العرض 1 طن

سوف نقوم بعمل 2 نموذج لحل ذلك المثال
النموذج الأول : هو عنصر فريم 
العزوم فى تلك الحالة :
Moment at mid span = PL/4 = 1x5/4 =1.25 ton.m
أقصى قوى قص = 2.5 طن عند الركيزة

النموذج الثانى : هو عنصر قشرى العرض 3 متر والبحر 5 متر
سنقوم بعمل نموذج ببرنامج الساب ومناقشة النتائج


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> سوف نفكر فى الأجابة على السؤال ومناقشة الفكرة بطريقة عامة من خلال المثال التالى
> لنفرض لدينا بلاطة خرسانية بسيطة الأرتكاز
> 
> البحر : 5 متر
> ...


 
الحمل المركز لن يكون اكثر تحديدا في المساله - حيث ان حمل مركز علي البلاطة من الممكن ان تتحمله البلاطة ككل ويخرج بنا من الحاله التي نتكلم عنها 

ان اردت الدقه افترض حمل منتظم موزع في احد الاتجاهين في منتصف البلاطه ثم قارن النتائج بعمل فريم اليمنت اسفل هذا الحمل ومرة اخري بعمل بلاطة قشرية جسائتها اعلي من جساءة باقي البلاطة في نفس المكان وبنفس ابعاد الفريم اليمنت المقترحه في السابق -ثم نقارن النتائج

يجب تثبيت الشروط لمعرفة اي الحلول اكثر دقة 

وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (26 ديسمبر 2010)

اقوم الآن بتمثيل بلاطة ثلاث باكيات كل باكية 4 متر علي الحواف كمرات ساقطة 12* 60 و بلاطة السقف بسمك 15 سم سولد سلاب و وضعت احمال تشغيليه وزن موزع حي 250 و تغطية 150 كجم\ م2 كما وضع احمال حوائط موزعة 0.33 t\m ,ووضعت كمرات وهمية في منتصف الشيل التي تمثل الهيدن بيم كي اركز فوقها حمل الحوائط 
مثلت اولا الكمرات المختفية في الباكيتين الوسطيتين علي شيل اليمينت 20 سم في الأتجاهين
بقي لي ان احدد جسائتها لأحدد الموديفير اللازم فهل احسبه cracked section و اضع ال n
= 15


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 ديسمبر 2010)

لقد تم عمل نموذج ببرنامج السيف

والان لنقارن النتائج
أولا تم تقسيم البلاطة لثلاث شرائح
كل شريحة بعرض 1 متر
فكانت النتائج كالتالى :
0.3756 : 0.4979 : 0.3756
مجموعهم = 1.249 متر طن تقريبا 1.25 متر طن

بينما الحل التقريبى العزم الكلى 1.25 مقسوما على عرض البلاطة = 0.4167

إذن الحل التقريبى حينما أعتبرنا البلاطة عنصر خطى (فريم) أعطى نتيجة = 0.4167

بينما حينما قمنا بعمل نموذج أكثر دقة للواقع كانت النتيجة = 0.4979 

لنطرح إذن ذلك التساؤل : ما هو السبب فى أختلاف النتائج

السبب هو الفرضية التى قد تقود لنتائج خاطئة بنظرية المرونة
نظرية المرونة تعتبر أن المستوى العمودى على العنصر الخطى (الفريم) يتحرك أثناء التشكل حركة مستوية واحدة
بمعنى النقطة العلوية الموجودة على يسار الكمرة ستتحرك بنفس القيمة للنقطة العلوية الموجودة بمنتصف الكمرة
ستتحرك بنفس القيمة للنقطة العلوية الموجودة بيمين الكمرة عند نفس المستوى الرأسى المار بهم

لذلك تمثيل الكمرات كعنصر خطى هو تقريب مقبول فقط لو كان العرض صغير مقارنة بالأبعاد الأخرى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (26 ديسمبر 2010)

قمت بحساب الI g للبلاطة و ال I cr للكمرة و وضعت ال n=15 نسبة ال مودفير = 150 و مع الشكل المرفق فان الكمرة المختفية مع تسليحا لا تتحمل احمال القادمة من البلا طة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن أرفاق الموديل


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 ديسمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> اقوم الآن بتمثيل بلاطة ثلاث باكيات كل باكية 4 متر علي الحواف كمرات ساقطة 12* 60 و بلاطة السقف بسمك 15 سم سولد سلاب و وضعت احمال تشغيليه وزن موزع حي 250 و تغطية 150 كجم\ م2 كما وضع احمال حوائط موزعة 0.33 t\m ,ووضعت كمرات وهمية في منتصف الشيل التي تمثل الهيدن بيم كي اركز فوقها حمل الحوائط
> مثلت اولا الكمرات المختفية في الباكيتين الوسطيتين علي شيل اليمينت 20 سم في الأتجاهين
> بقي لي ان احدد جسائتها لأحدد الموديفير اللازم فهل احسبه cracked section و اضع ال n
> = 15


ما هو عرض الكمرات المدفونة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (26 ديسمبر 2010)

وضعت عرض الكمرات المدفونة 1 متر و عمق 20 سم كشيل اليمينت و غدا ان شاء الله اقوم بادخالها فريم اليمينت لمقارنة النتائج و لو اني لا اعلم كيف سنتعامل مع قوي القص في حالة التمثيل كشيل اليمينت
الي حضرتك ملف الساب في المرفقات


----------



## zeeko (27 ديسمبر 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> لقد تم عمل نموذج ببرنامج السيف
> 
> والان لنقارن النتائج
> أولا تم تقسيم البلاطة لثلاث شرائح
> ...



نتائج حلوه و انا اتفق معاك الان بالخلاصه الي انت وصلت ليها
"لذلك تمثيل الكمرات كعنصر خطى هو تقريب مقبول فقط لو كان العرض صغير مقارنة بالأبعاد الأخر"

يعني للكمرات العريضه يفضل استخدام العناصر القشرية لتمثيلها .
و لكن هل يمكن بسهوله معرفة القوى الداخليه للكمره عند نمذجتها بالعناصر القشرية ؟


----------



## zeeko (27 ديسمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> قمت بحساب الi g للبلاطة و ال i cr للكمرة و وضعت ال n=15 نسبة ال مودفير = 150 و مع الشكل المرفق فان الكمرة المختفية مع تسليحا لا تتحمل احمال القادمة من البلا طة



برجاء مقارنة النتائج بالتحليل اخر بدون تعديل الانرشيا . و بأنتظارك

مع خالص الشكر


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 ديسمبر 2010)

zeeko قال:


> برجاء مقارنة النتائج بالتحليل اخر بدون تعديل الانرشيا . و بأنتظارك
> 
> مع خالص الشكر


 سنقوم بأرفاق النتائج والأجابة على السؤال بالمشاركات التالية


----------



## zeeko (27 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

حاولت أتدارس الموضوع و أرى الان بأن كلام الأخ الكريم إبراهيم عبدالغني و ما توصلتم اليه مع المهندس مايكل هو الأقرب للصح في نظري و ذلك للأسباب التالية:

اولا راح أعيد صياغة ما فهمته من مشاركة م . عبدالغني
التحليل يتم عن طريق العناصر القشرية (بدون التغيير في الجسائة بناءا على كمية الحديد). و بعد ذلك و من نتائج التحليل اذا وجدنا مناطق عليها عزوم كبيره و شاذة عن السلوك العام للبلاطه ( و ذلك نتيجة تحميل هذه المنطقه بالجدران مثلا) فيتم تصميم المنطقه هذه ككمره و اخذ القوى الداخليه من التحليل نفسه .

صحيح كما اخبر الزملاء بأن المقطع الخرساني تتغير جسائته بالحديد الموجود. و لكن التغير ليس بالتغير الكبير و لهذا نهمل الحديد في حساب الاستفنس . 

التغير الكبير الذي ممكن ان يحصل للجسائة هو عند حدوث الكراك. و لهذا نجد مثلا في الكود الامريكي ان جسائة البلاطه المصمته تصل الى 
0.25 l
و .35l للكمرات بسبب الكراك

و لكن في حالتنا اعتقد بأنه علينا ان نثبت قيمة الانرشيا سواءا للكمرات او البلاطه و ذلك لان كليهما لهما نفس السمك و لان الموضوع مرتبط بالكراك أي بمقدار تمدد الحديد . بغض النظر عن كمية الحديد المرتبطه بالحمل لانه كما اسلفت بان كمية الحديد لن تغير الانرشيا بالمقدار الكبير مقارنتا بالكراك .

اشكركم


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ Mecheil Edwar
السلام عليكم​ 


> لقد تم عمل نموذج ببرنامج السيف





> والان لنقارن النتائج​
> أولا تم تقسيم البلاطة لثلاث شرائح​
> كل شريحة بعرض 1 متر​
> فكانت النتائج كالتالى :
> ...


 
حاولت تطبيق ذلك على سقف هوردى بتمثيل الكمره الهوردى على أساس كمره مدفونه بعرض 1.20 م وسمك 27 سم فى بلاطه هوردى المسافه بين الاعمده 6 متر والاعصاب فى اتجاه واحد موجه على الكمره الهوردى ​ 
بدراسة العزوم بعد الحل على برنامج السيف للاسف قيم العزوم من نتائج برنامج السيف صغيره جدا مقارنة بالحسابات اليدويه 


 
هذه نتائج العزوم للكمرات على برنامج السيف 




الاعصاب فى الاتجاه الرأسى موجه على الكمرات الهوردى
تقبل تحياتى
​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الأستاذ الفاضل م اسامة لو تتفضل بادراج النتيجة كصورة لأن اصدار السيف عندي قديم لا يفتح الملف الذي قمت حضرتك بادارجه
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 ديسمبر 2010)

وهذه نتائج العزوم بعد تعديل set modifiers لعزم القصور حول محور 2-2 ومحور 3-3 الى 1000 ورغم ذلك نتائج البرنامج للعزوم على الكمرات الهوردى المخفيه لم تصل الى الحلول اليدويه ومازالت بعيده جدا










كما نلاحظ الكمرات الهوردى الرأسيه برغم عدم تحميلها بالاعصاب (لآن الاعصاب رأسيه) فان العزوم على هذه الكمرات الرأسيه من برنامج السيف تساوى العزوم على الكمرات الافقيه (المحمله بالاعصاب) هذا يعنى أن البرنامج يقوم بحل السقف كأنه بلاطه لاكمريه Flat slab
 ولذلك الحل الوحيد المتاح حاليا هو حساب الاحمال يدوى على الكمره الهوردى المخفيه ثم حلها ككمرات على أى برنامج 
ذلك لايجاد العزوم على الكمرات الهوردى 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (27 ديسمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> قمت بحساب الI g للبلاطة و ال I cr للكمرة و وضعت ال n=15 نسبة ال مودفير = 150 و مع الشكل المرفق فان الكمرة المختفية مع تسليحا لا تتحمل احمال القادمة من البلا طة


 
عندما وجددت العزوم بهذا الشكل قمت بزيادة جساءة الشيل و زيادة المودفير و لكن التغيير طفيف جدا حتي بعد زيادة جساءة الكمرات المخفية و التي مثلناها هنا ك shell element


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخت المهندسه / اقرأ وارتقى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> اولا اشكرك لتقديم العزاء
> ثانيا لي استفسار
> حضرتك تتحدث العربية و بتتفاعل معانا علي الملتقي و لك العديد من المداخلات معنا فلما لا تكون معظم اجابتك بالعربية
> ثالثا سؤالك لماذا الساب غير دقيق في حل الكمرات المدفونة
> ...


البلاطات يوجد بها قوى قص طبعا وهو ال (punching shear) ويسمى أحياننا (Two directional shear) 
كما يمكن أن يقاوم قوى الاختراق بحديد التسليح كما فى الكود الامريكى بما يعرف الشناكل Stud وهى تعادل الكانات فى الكمرات وكذلك المسامير ولكن الكود المصرى لايعتمد على معالجة الزيادة فى قوى الاختراق بحديد التسليح وانما بزياده سمك البلاطه أو زيادة أبعاد العمود
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (27 ديسمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخت المهندسه / اقرأ وارتقى
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> البلاطات يوجد بها قوى قص طبعا وهو ال (punching shear) ويسمى أحياننا (two directional shear)
> ...


 
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
استاذي الفاضل اعرف ان البلاطات بها قوي قص و انه نظرا لصغر قيمتها في البلاطات فان قطاعات الخرسانة تكفي لمقاومتها لكن في الكمرات فاننا نلجأ للكانات و سؤالي كان عن من اين احصل علي قيمة قوي القص بالبرامج اذا مثلت الكمرة المخفية كشيل اليمينت 
و كما تفضلت حضرتك فالكود المصري لا يقاوم القص بحديد و نحن بذلك مقيدون عند العمل داخل مصر
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (27 ديسمبر 2010)

> وهذه نتائج العزوم بعد تعديل set modifiers لعزم القصور حول محور 2-2 ومحور 3-3 الى 1000 ورغم ذلك نتائج البرنامج للعزوم على الكمرات الهوردى المخفيه لم تصل الى الحلول اليدويه ومازالت بعيده جدا
> 
> 
> كما نلاحظ الكمرات الهوردى الرأسيه برغم عدم تحميلها بالاعصاب (لآن الاعصاب رأسيه) فان العزوم على هذه الكمرات الرأسيه من برنامج السيف تساوى العزوم على الكمرات الافقيه (المحمله بالاعصاب) هذا يعنى أن البرنامج يقوم بحل السقف كأنه بلاطه لاكمريه Flat slab
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شكرا علي هذه المعلومات مهندس اسامه ولكن لي بعض الاستفسارات 
عند قيامي بايجاد الاحمال بالطريقه اليدويه وتمثيل الكمر الهوردي علي برنامج الساب (السقف كله مره واحده ) كما هو موضح بالصوره المرفقه 
يقوم البرنامج بالحل بالطريقه المثلي ولكن في نفس الوقت يتعامل مع الكمره كأنها (center to center ) في حين أن الكمر الثانوي المحمل علي كمر هوردي بيكون طوله فقط (clear span ) اقل بتقريبا 80 سم اذا كان الكمر الهوردي المحمل بعرض 80 سم
وفي الحاله دي بيبقي في زياده في الاحمال


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (27 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شكرا علي هذه المعلومات مهندس اسامه ولكن لي بعض الاستفسارات 
عند قيامي بايجاد الاحمال بالطريقه اليدويه وتمثيل الكمر الهوردي علي برنامج الساب (السقف كله مره واحده ) كما هو موضح بالصوره المرفقه 
يقوم البرنامج بالحل بالطريقه المثلي ولكن في نفس الوقت يتعامل مع الكمره كأنها (center to center ) في حين أن الكمر الثانوي المحمل علي كمر هوردي بيكون طوله فقط (clear span ) اقل بتقريبا 80 سم اذا كان الكمر الهوردي المحمل بعرض 80 سم
وفي الحاله دي بيبقي في زياده في الاحمال


----------



## mecheil.edwar (28 ديسمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وهذه نتائج العزوم بعد تعديل set modifiers لعزم القصور حول محور 2-2 ومحور 3-3 الى 1000 ورغم ذلك نتائج البرنامج للعزوم على الكمرات الهوردى المخفيه لم تصل الى الحلول اليدويه ومازالت بعيده جدا
> 
> 
> كما نلاحظ الكمرات الهوردى الرأسيه برغم عدم تحميلها بالاعصاب (لآن الاعصاب رأسيه) فان العزوم على هذه الكمرات الرأسيه من برنامج السيف تساوى العزوم على الكمرات الافقيه (المحمله بالاعصاب) هذا يعنى أن البرنامج يقوم بحل السقف كأنه بلاطه لاكمريه Flat slab
> ...






المهندس القدير أسامة نوارة السلام عليكم 
أولا أشكرك لمتابعتك معنا ذلك النقاش 

ثانيا أود توضيح بعض النقاط 

أولا : النظرية المستخدمة للتحليل هى واحدة بمعنى سواء قمنا بالحل اليدوى أو الحل بالساب أو السيف لابد أن نصل لنفس النتيجة طالما أننا نتبع نفس الإفتراضات

إذن لابد أن نقدم توضيحا لأختلاف قيم النتائج من حل لاخر

لنناقش الحل اليدوى بالحل ببرمج السيف أو الساب لنحاول معرفة لماذا أختلفت النتائج
بالنسبة للحل اليدوى نحن نفترض أن البلاطة تعمل بأتجاه واحد فقط هو أتجاه الأعصاب
وبالتالى نفترض أن المساحة المحملة للكمرات الرئيسية التى تحمل الأعصاب = 6 متر
بينما فى الواقع الكمرات الرئيسية محملة فقط بمساحة = بحر البلاطة - عرض الكمرة الثانوية = 4.8 م

الجزء الثانى الذى أفترضناه للحل اليدوى هو أهمال جساءة الكمرات الثانوية فى تقليل الأنحناء للأعصاب بمعنى نحن أفترضنا فى الحل اليدوى أن الحمل 100% سوف ينتقل من الأعصاب إلى الكمرات الرئسية وهذا فعليا غير صحيح فبمجرد محاولة أنحناء الأعصاب لأسفل ستبدء الكمرة الثانوية فى تقليل ذلك الأنحناء أى ستبدء الكمرات الثانوية فى أخذ جزء من الأحمال من الأعصاب 
وبالتالى لن يذهب 100% من الأحمال للكمرات الرئيسية عن طريق الأعصاب 


الجزء الثالث والهام وهو أنتقال جزء اخر من الأحمال مباشرة من البلاطات إلى الأعمدة (لمستخدمى برنامج السيف)

وبالتالى حين نقارن ثلاث نتائج ل
الحل اليدوى : البلاطة تعمل بأتجاه واحد(كمرات رئيسية فقط)
الحل اليدوى : البلاطة تعمل بأتجاهان (كمرات تعمل بأتجاهان)
الحل ببرنامج السيف أو الساب

تجد النتائج مثلا كالتالى
الحالة الأولى : البلاطة تعمل بأتجاه واحد(كمرات رئيسية فقط) العزوم عند الركيزة = 6 طن متر
الحالة الثانية :البلاطة تعمل بأتجاهان (كمرات تعمل بأتجاهان) العزوم عند الركيزة = 3 طن متر
الحالة الثالثة :
الحل ببرنامج السيف أو الساب : العزوم = 3.9 طن متر

إذن الحل ببرنامج السيف أو الساب حل سليم ودقيق فى ذات الوقت 
السيف أو الساب ببساطة يقول لنا
نسبة الأحمال المنتقلة من الأعصاب إلى الكمرات الرئسية 
لن تكون 100 %
ولن تكون أقل من ال two way slab

وتلك الأجابة التى يقدمها لنا السيف أو الساب تعكس لنا جساءات العناصر
إذن البرامج تقدم لنا ذلك التوضيح الهام

وبالتالى كمصمم وأود زيادة نسبة الأحمال المنتقلة للكمرات الرئيسية ينبغى فى تلك الحالة
زيادة جساءة الكمرات الرئسية أو تقليل جساءة الكمرات الثانوية

نقطة أخرى هامة نريد توضيحها 
قد يكون فرضية تزيد معامل الامان لعنصر ولكنها فى ذات الوقت تضعف معامل الأمان لعنصر أخر
وخير مثال هو المثال المطرح الان 
فمثلا فرضية جميع الاحمال تنتقل من الأعصاب للكمرات الرئيسية زاد من القيمة الفعلية للأحمال المنتقلة لتلك الكمرات 
بينما تلك الفرضية قللت من معاملات الأمان للكمرات الثانوية فالأحمال الواقعة عليها أصبحت بصفر
وهذا فعليا غير صحيح

لهذا الأكواد والفكر الجديد للتصميم يهدف إلى النظر للمنشأ بطريقتين 
الطريقة الأولى هى النطرية الجزئية للعناصر هذا مفيد لتصميم كل عنصر على حدة
النظرية الكلية للمنشأ ككل هذا يفيد فى توضيح كيفية عمل ونقل الأحمال لكل العناصر مجتمعة والية الأنهيار وتلك النظرة توضح أنه ليس دائما زيادة المقاطع قد يفيد للبناء ككل فقد يضر فى بعض الأحيان

معذرة للأطالة 
وأنتظر مزيدا من المناقشات والأفكار لمهندسنا القدير أسامة نوارة
ولكل الأخوة والزملاء

تحياتى لكم جميعا


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ Mecheil edwar
السلام عليكم ​اشكرك جزيل الشكر على كلماتك الطيبه وهذا ماعهدته دائما من خلقك 
بالنسبه للبلاطه الهوردى والكمره المدفونه فأنا على قناعه تامه بأن تصرف الكمره الهوردى المدفونه فى الواقع يختلف عما نقوم به من حسابات انشائيه يدويه
فلو افترضنا بلاطه هوردى فى اتجاه واحد محمل عليها اعصاب فى اتجاه واحد 
لو حسبنا العزوم على هذه الكمره المدفونه وبالتالى حسبنها سهم الهبوط فى هذه الكمره سوف يكون بالطبع أكبر بكثير من سهم الهبوط للاعصاب المحمله على هذه الكمره
اذن من الطبيعى أن تقوم الكمره المدفونه بهبوط أكبر أى تنفصل الكمره عن الاعصاب هذا بالحسابات اليدويه 
لكن ذلك لن يحدث لان البلاطه الهوردى تتحرك مع الكمره الهوردى ذات نفس السمك والارتفاع هذا يعنى أن الكمره تريد أن تنزيل الى أسفل بقيمه أكبر والاعصاب تقاومها لاعلى لان عليها أحمال أقل بكثير هذا يؤدى الى محصله نهائيه الى تصرف البلاطه الهوردى والكمره الهوردى كجزء واحد هذا يعنى أن كل حسابتنا اليدويه غير صحيحه كما تفضلتم 
ولكن هذا ما تعلمناه وهذا ماكسبت يداى من الدراسه المدنيه 
اذا نظرنا الى البلاطه الهوردى فى الاتجاهيين مع الكمرات الهوردى المخفيه على الاعمده بعد الحل اليدوى وقارنا ذلك بالبلاطه اللاكمريه سوف نجد الاتى :-
1- الكمره الهوردى المخفيه فى البلاطه الهوردى تناظر (column strip) فى البلاطه اللاكمريه من حيث الزياده فى كميه الحديد 
2- الاعصاب فى البلاطه الهوردى تناظر (Field strip) فى البلاطه اللاكمريه من حيث القله فى حديد التسليح 
لذلك ومما سبق هذا أعتقد أن ما يقوم به برنامج السيف والساب من التحليل الانشائى للكمرات الهوردى المخفيه مع الاعصاب حيث يقوم بحساب ما تتحمله الكمره الهوردى المخفيه من سهم الهبوط ثم وبالعكس يحسب العزوم المناظره والتى تسبب هذا المقدار من سهم الهبوط وهذاسهم الهبوط فى الكمره الهوردى المخفيه يساوى سهم الهبوط فى الاعصاب الهوردى ولذلك نجد أن الحل عن طريق برنامج السيف للعزوم على الكمره الهوردى المخفيه تكون صغيره جدا مقارنه بالحل اليدوى
اسف على الاطاله وعلى هذه الارهاصات 
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بالنسبة للبلاطات الهوردي تبين من خلال مناقشات الأساتذة الأفاضل انها تحتاج لتعديل في استخدام البرامج و ايضا تعديل للحل اليدوي للوصول الي حالة تشابه الواقع و الي ان نصل الي نتائج قريبة من الواقع بالنسبة للبلاطات الهوردي فان موضوع الحديث عن الكمرة المخفية و التي قد نستخدمها في بلاطات مصمتة حسبما يتطلب المنشأ و نعود للسؤال مرة اخري كيف نقرب النتائج من برامج التحليل الأنشائي مع الواقع للكمرات حيث ان البرامج تتعامل مع الstifness و الذي لا تأخذه حسابات الأحمال يدويا في الأعتبار بما ايضا يخالف واقع توزيع الأحمال
ما زلنا في انتظار نتيجة اقرب للواقع
مشكورين جميعا علي النقاش الممتع


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 ديسمبر 2010)

الزملاء الأفاضل
السلام عليكم

بخصوص تعليق المهندس أسامة نوارة
والمهندسة( إقرأ وإرتقى)


البرامج الأنشائية تقدم لنا حلول سليمة ودقيقة فى ذات الوقت

فعندما نحصل على نتائج من البرامج تختلف عن الحل اليدوى
لا ينبغى أن نقدم تفسيرا للنتائج بأن البرنامج يعطى نتائج خاطئة
نحن الذين نفترض سلوكا معينا للمنشأ قد لا يحدث وقد يكون غير صحيح

سأقدم لكم مجموعة من الأمثلة :
لو قمنا بعمل بلاطة خرسانية بسمك 25 سم
وقمنا بعد ذلك بوضع مجموعة كمرات بحيث يكون
النموذج الأول : الكمرات بعمق 30 سم
النموذج الثانى : الكمرات بعمق 40 سم
النموذج الثالث : الكمرات بعمق 100 سم
وعرض الكمرات ثابت فى جميع الحالات

بالنسبة للحل اليدوى فى جميع النماذج سنحصل على نفس النتائج لماذا؟

لأننا ببساطة أهملنا جساءة البلاطة الخرسانية
I mean the inertia of slab is zero

وبالتالى جميع الأحمال ستنتقل من خلال الكمرات

بينما لو أستخدمنا البرامج الأنشائية
سنجد أن النموذج الأول نسبة البلاطة فى نقل الأحمال للأعمدة مباشرة دون الكمرات كبيرة
ونجد أن البلاطة تعمل كما لو كانت flat slab

بينما النموذج الثانى : تجد أن نسبة الأحمال المنتقلة من خلال الكمرات قد زادت
النموذج الثالث : تقريبا أصبحت كل الأحمال منتقلة من خلال الكمرات 

ببساطة يمكننا أن نقول :
Inertia of Slab =100 inertia of beams =100 for case 1
for case 2 Inertia of slab =100 ; inertia of beams =200
for case 3 inertia of slab=100 inertia of beams=10000
بمعنى البرنامج عكس لنا مشاركات العناصر بنسب الجساءة

إذن الفرض الذى نفرضه لطريقة عمل المنشأ ليس بالضرورة أن يكون صحيح
صحة الفرض من عدمه تتضح من خلال التحليل الأنشائى للمنشأ

فمثلا نحن نقوم بوضع أعصاب بالبلاطة الهوردى ونقول الحمل ينتقل من العصب للكمرة الرئسية 
لماذا لا يحدث العكس لماذا لا ينتقل الحمل من الكمرة للعصب؟؟

ببساطة هى جساءة العنصر التى تجعل العصب يتحمل على الكمرة الرئيسية وليس العكس

إنها تشبه حصان يجر عربة
لو قمنا بوضع حصان وقط لجر تلك العربة لا يمكن أن نقول الحمل المنتقل متساوى لكل منهما

نفس الكلام فى تصميم الكبارى والكمرات المختلفة الموجودة به لو لم يراعى المصمم توزيع الجساءات لن يحصل على النتائج المطلوبة


الخلاصة :
فرض طريقة معينة لنقل الأحمال وأستخدام الحل اليدوى ثم بعد ذلك مقارنته بالبرامج
تلك الفرضية ستكون صحيحة أم لا تعتمد على جساءات العناصر
كلما كانت جساءات العناصر المهملة بالحل اليدوى صغيرة جدا بالنسبة للعناصر الغير مهملة بالنسبة للحل اليدوى
سنجد أن النتائج متطابقة والعكس.... ولكن لا يجوز أن نقول البرامج تعطى نتائج خاطئة 

إذن هل كل الكمرات التى صممت على ذلك الأساس هى خاطئة ؟؟
كلا التصميم سليم وآمن مئة بالمئة كل ما هنالك أن الكمرة التى تتحمل 5 طن مثلا تم تصميمها على حمل 8 طن
بالتالى لا ضرر

سيعترض مصمم اخر ويقول ولكن الكمرات الثانوية تم تصميمها على أحمال أقل من الأحمال المنتقلة إليها
معك حق فى تلك النقطة ولكن تستطيع البلاطة أن تقوم بعمل إعادة توزيع للأحمال إذا تطلب الأمر ذلك 
redistribution of loading
وبالتالى لن يحدث ضرر 

أتمنى أن أكون قد أوضحت تلك النقطة لكل من الأخ والصديق الفاضل مهندس أسامة نوارة
وللزميلة الفاضلة ( إقرأ وإرتقى )

وسوف نستكمل النقاش بخصوص الكمرات المدفونة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ mecheil edwar
> السلام عليكم ​اشكرك جزيل الشكر على كلماتك الطيبه وهذا ماعهدته دائما من خلقك
> بالنسبه للبلاطه الهوردى والكمره المدفونه فأنا على قناعه تامه بأن تصرف الكمره الهوردى المدفونه فى الواقع يختلف عما نقوم به من حسابات انشائيه يدويه
> فلو افترضنا بلاطه هوردى فى اتجاه واحد محمل عليها اعصاب فى اتجاه واحد
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخ الفاضل م اسامة نوارة  

اعتقد لا يوجد فارق بين سلوك البلاطة الهوردي والبلاطه اللاكمرية من حيث سهم الانحناء في الطبيعه عن الحسابات النظريه  

لان الاعصاب اقصي سهم انحناء لها في منتصف بحرها وهي ترتكز علي الكمرة المخفيه - وان كان سمك العصب هو نفسه سمك الكمرة المخفيه الا ان احمال وجساءة كل منهما تختلف عن الاخر وبالتالي فسهم الهبوط يختلف تبعاً للاحمال  

لان معادلة ارتباط العمق بالبحر في الاكواد لتامين سهم الانحناء بدون حسابات هي طريقة تقريبية تتميز بمعامل امان عالي - اي ان السمك الناتج عنها يكون كبيرا اذا ماتم مقارنته بالسمك الناتج عن حسابات سهم الانحناء وادخال معامل الاحمال وجساءة الكمرة او القطاع  

وبالتالي اذا نظرنا في سلوك البلاطة الهوردي نجد ان اقصي سهم انحناء يكون في منتصف البحر ويقل تدريجيا كلما اتجهنا نحو الركيزة - وهذا ما يحدث في جميع انواع البلاطات - فاقصي قيمة لسهم الانحناء هي منتصف البحر  

والاعصاب يحدث في بحرها نفس الشئ فاقصي قيمة تكون عند منتصف بحرها ويقل سهم الانحناء تدريجيا نحو الركيزتين واذا ذهبنا الي كل ركيزة - واعتبرنا ان احداها كمرة ساقطه والاخري كمرة مخفيه فسنجد ان كلا منهما له سهم انحناء خاص به حسب خصائص قطاعه فالكمرة الساقطة يحدث لها سهم انحناء اقصاه في منتصف بحرها ويقل تدريجيا كلما اتجهنا نحو ركيزتيها وكذلك الكمرة المخفيه  

وفي جميع الاحوال لا يجب ان يزيد سهم الانحناء في اي عنصر عن الحدود المسموحه سواء كانت الركيزة كمرة ساقطه - وهي الحاله الاسهل والاوضح في التحكم - او كانت الركيزة كمرة مخفيه وهي الحاله الحرجة ومن هنا يتم التعامل مع الكمرة المخفيه بزيادة جسائتها ضد سهم الانحناء بعيدا عن زيادة السمك وهو ما يتم بزيادة نسبة التسليح السفلي والعلوي او زيادة العرض مثلا - فعرض كمرة 25 سم جسائتها تساوي ضعف جساءة كمرة عرضها 12 سم ولها نفس الخصائص الاخري ومعرضه لنفس الاحمال  


والله اعلي واعلم  

م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بداية اشكركم علي التفضل بالوقت و الجهد و التواصل العلمي المفيد و الذي من خلاله نطور افكارنا

ما توصلت اليه كما تعودنا ان الأحمال تنتقل كما فرضنا لها كيفية الأنتقال من خلال التصميم سواء كان يدويا بتجاهل جساءات العناصر عند التحليل الأنشائي و التصميم بفرض معين يعطي جساءات قادرة علي توزيع الأحمال او التصميم الأقرب للواقع و الذي يقوم به برامج التحليل بالتعامل الواقعي مع جساءات العناصر

هذا اثار ان الكود في وادي و التقدم في برمجيات التصميم في وادي اخر فلم لا يقوم الأساتذة القائمين بتحديث الكودات بتضمين فقرات الحاسب الآلي و البرامج فالكود بتلك الطريقة يجعل باب الأجتهاد مفتوح بلا مرجعية او دراسة جماعية موثقة ولا ادري كيف تصل اصواتنا لتلك الجهات للنظر في الموضوع نظرة واقعية و مواكبة التقدم الحادث
فيه نقطة وجدتها في الكود المصري في البلاطات ذات الأعصاب و قد اشار اليها الأستاذ الفاضل اسامة نوارة لكنها غامضة بالنسبة لي و قمت بادراجها لعلي اجد تفسيرا صحيحا لها و هي ايضا ذات صلة بالكمرات المدفونة التي نحن بصددها و تثري موضوع النقاش ان شاء الله


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 ديسمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> ما توصلت اليه كما تعودنا ان الأحمال تنتقل كما فرضنا لها كيفية الأنتقال من خلال التصميم سواء كان يدويا بتجاهل جساءات العناصر عند التحليل الأنشائي و التصميم بفرض معين يعطي جساءات قادرة علي توزيع الأحمال او التصميم الأقرب للواقع و الذي يقوم به برامج التحليل بالتعامل الواقعي مع جساءات العناصر


 
ما أود أن نتفق عليه إذن :
تبرءة البرامج الأنشائية من الفكرة السائدة بأن الحل بالبرامج يعطى نتائج خاطئة مقارنة بالحل اليدوى

النقطة الثانية : نمذجة الكمرات باستخدام عنصر قشرى ليس خطأ فى ذاته لأن العنصر الخطى (الفريم) هو حالة خاصة من العنصر القشرى (shell elemnt)
وبالتالى فكرة أستخدام عنصر قشرى لنمذجة الكمرات المدفونة جائز ومقبول وصحيح فى ذات الوقت

إلى أن نعرف وجهة نظر بقية الزملاء
سوف نستكمل البحث الذى بدأناه بخصوص الكمرات المدفونة
أنتظر مشاركاتكم
وتقبلوا منى خالص التحية والشكر
والسلام عليكم


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> ما أود أن نتفق عليه إذن :
> تبرءة البرامج الأنشائية من الفكرة السائدة بأن الحل بالبرامج يعطى نتائج خاطئة مقارنة بالحل اليدوى
> 
> النقطة الثانية : نمذجة الكمرات باستخدام عنصر قشرى ليس خطأ فى ذاته لأن العنصر الخطى (الفريم) هو حالة خاصة من العنصر القشرى (shell elemnt)
> ...


 
اتفق الآن معك علي صحة نتائج البرامج لكن المهم لمستخدمي تلك البرامج هي معرفة كيفيه ادخال البيانات الصحيحة و التي تؤدي الي نتائج منطقية و دقيقةو مقبولة 
بالنسبة لفكرة أستخدام عنصر قشرى لنمذجة الكمرات المدفونة اعتقد انها فكرة تحتاج لوقت و محاولات متعددة في الحل فمبدأيا كي نفرض قطاع سيعتمد عليه برنامج التحليل و حساب ال I cr له ثم ادخاله علي البرنامج بالمودفير الذي اقترحته حضرتك و وجدنا القطاع غير كافي لتحمل الأحمال نعود للحسابت مرة اخري و التعديل الي الوصول للحل الأمن هذه نقطة و لاحظ اننا لو تعاملنا مع عدة كمرات مدفونة في منشأ غير منتظم الشكل ستكون العملية اكثر تعقيدا بينما التعديل في frame element يكون اسهل اعرف ان الدقة اهم من عامل الوقت في الحسابات الأنشائية لكن اسئل ربما تكون طريقة تفكيري في الحل غير صحيحة وتحتاج توضيح من حضرتك
النقطة الثانية كيف سأفرض قيم التسليح للكمرات قبل معرفة العزوم؟
النقطة الثالثة من اين اجد قيمة الshear علي الكمرة و التي مثلناها كعنصر قشري و ليكن مثلا علي برنامج مثل الساب؟؟؟


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 ديسمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> اتفق الآن معك علي صحة نتائج البرامج


 
ok



إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> بالنسبة لفكرة أستخدام عنصر قشرى لنمذجة الكمرات المدفونة :
> 
> اعتقد انها فكرة تحتاج لوقت و محاولات متعددة في الحل


 
أننا الان نقوم بما يشبه البحث نقوم من خلاله بفهم الموضوع بصورة أفضل
بعد ذلك نقوم بعمل عدة نماذج مبسطة 
مرة نمثل الكمرات المدفونة كعنصر خطى 
ومرة أخرى نمثلها كعنصر قشرى 
مع الأخذ فى الأعتبار تعديل الجساءات بناء على نسب التسليح

من خلال تلك النماذج سنستخلص النتائج وإلى أى مدى يكون التقريب من عنصر قشرى لعنصر خطى جائز ومقبول

ومحاولة فهم وتفسير سلوك تلك العناصر (الكمرات المدفونة) فى ضوء تلك النتائج


----------



## حسان2 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
دخلت هذا الموضوع متأخرا, ربما بسبب تغيبي لفترة طويلة عن الملتقى, ولكني وجدت فيه موضوعل هاما جدا, وسبق لي بدء الحوار فيه من خلال احد مشاركاتي في موضوع آخر, تجدونه في الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t201271-2.html
وكنت أنوي أن أدخل بكل التفاصيل المتعلقة به وأقد أعددت حينها عدة أمثلة على برامج مختلفة "الستاد والسيف ..." لتوضيح الأفكار المطروحة ومناقشة الفروق الأساسية بين التحليل اليدوي وباستعمال طريقة العناصر المحدودة في البرامج بشكل عام, ولكن لسوء الحظ اضطررت لظروف خاصة للتغيب فترة طويلة, وللأسف ما عدت أذكر اين خزنت هذه التمارين. والموضوع بنظري فائق الأهمية لأنني لاحظت أن الكثير من الأخوة مازالو مشوشين بطريقة تفهم الفروق بي التحليل اليدوي والتحليل باستخدام البرامج, ويعودون دائما لمقارنة نتائج البرامج مع التحليل اليدوي للحكم على صحة عمل هذا البرامج, وهنا يكمن بيت القصيد, اذ أن هذه المقارنة لا تصح لأن كل من الطريقتين له فرضيات مختلفة وطريقة عمل مختلفة تنسجمان مع الامكانيات المتاحة لكل منهما, فاذا عرفنا فرق الامكانيات الهائل اللذي أتاحته البرامج وأجهزة الكومبيوتر عما كان ممكنا بالتحليل اليدوي لكانت نظرتنا مختلفة. الكثير من الأخوة ما زالو يحاولون لي عنق البرامج لاعادتها الى طاعة الحل اليدوي, وهم بذلك يتنازلون عن مزايا هائلة أتاحتها هذه البرامج والتكنولوجيا الحديثة. ولعل ذلك يشبه التساؤل لماذا توصلنا الصواريخ الى أمكنة مختلفة عما كانت توصلنا اليه الأحصنة.
لكنني بعد الاطلاع على حواركم الجميل وخاصة مشاركات الأخ الفاضل mecheil edwar التي وجدت فيها تفهما عميقا للطريقتين وخلفياتهما, وحاول بطريقة سلسلة يستحق عليها كل تقدير واحترام توضيح أفكاره حولهما, دون التقليل من كل الأفكار المطروحة من كل الأخوات والأخوة, قررت أن أشارك في هذا الحوار فلا بد أن يكون لكل مشارك فيه نصيب من الفائدة
بغض النظر عن المشكلة التي بدأ هذا الحوار منها وهي طريقة تمثيل الجسور المخفية "الكمرات المدفونة hidden beams" في البرامج الهندسية فاني أحب أن أبدي وجهة نظري بشكل عام بما يتعلق بطريقتي التحليل:
من المعروف أن التحليل اليدوي امكانياته محدودة لذلك سمحت الكودات على مر الزمن باعتماد الكثير من الأساليب التي تحوي الكثير من التقريب لجعل التحليل ممكنا ضمن امكانيات الحل اليدوي المتاح مع الحفاظ على الأمان دائما, لذلك نرى بشكل عام أن التحليل اليدوي يعتمد على تجزئة المنشأ الى أجزاء منفصلة نتعامل مع كل منها بشكل منفصل "بلاطات - جسور أو كامرات - أعمدة - ....." مع غض النظر اليها كجملة واحدة مترابطة الا من وجهة نظر نقل الحمولات فيما بينها, فالبلاطات مثلا يجري تحليلها وكأنها مستندة على جسور غير قابلة للتشوه ولا تتأثر بتشوه هذه الجسور, وبالتالي يجري غض النظر عن الصلابات النسبية للعناصر المترابطة والتشوهات النسبية والمترابطة لها مما يغير في طريقة توزع الحمولات ونتائج التحليل عن طريق عمل البرامج التي تعتمد على العناصر المحدودة وتجري التحليل بطريقة أقرب كثيرا الى السلوك الواقعي للمنشأة, 
الموضوع أكبر من تلخيصه بعدة سطور, ولكن تواصل الحوار سيزيد من فهمنا جميعا له
وهنا بعد هذه التوضيح المختصر أعود لموضوع البداية وهو استخدام جسر مخفي "كمرة مدفونة hidden beam" في بلاطة فطرية "لاكمرية flat slab", ان مجرد التفكير باستعمال هذا الجسر المخفي في هذا الوضع منطلق من عقلية متآلفة مع التحليل اليدوي تحاول ايجاد جملة انشائية تساعد على معالجة حمولات معينة بطريقة مقبولة وبتقريب مقبول وتقع ضمن امكانيات الحل اليدوي, لكن عندما يكون بين أيدينا امكانيات أكبر تتيحها البرامج وأجهزة الكومبيوتر "ونكون قادرين وواثقين من تمكننا من استخدامها بالشل الصحيح" فلا حاجة بنا لمثل هذه الحلول التقريبية بالتأكيد, ونجد ان استعمال مثل هذا الجسر المخفي في هذا المكان ليس ضروريا بالطريقة التقليدية
أعتذر عن الاطالة, والتي كانت ربما تحوي ربما أفكارا عامة أكثر من حلول تفصيلية, اذ كان غرضي توسيع الحوار ومحاولة وضع اليد على ما تصورت أنه يجب أن يسبق الدخول في التفاصيل
لكل المشاركين والمتابعين تحية تقدير واحترام


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 ديسمبر 2010)

المهندس القدير أستاذى م حسان
يشرفنى ويسعدنا جميعا حضورك ومتابعتك معنا تلك المناقشة العلمية 
وأشكرك على تلك المقدمة الرائعة التى شاركت بها وعلى كلماتك الطيبة
ولاشك أن حضور كل هؤلاء الأخوة والزملاء الأجلاء ومن خلال التفكير المنظم والعمل الجماعى سيقودنا لنتائج جيدة وفهم أفضل لتلك النقاط بإذن الله

أهلا بك مهندسنا القدير م حسان
تقبل منى خالص التحية والتقدير


----------



## حسان2 (17 يناير 2011)

*الأخوات والأخوة الكرام*
*أردت من خلال هذا الحوار الممتع أن ألقي بعض الضوء على الفروق بين طرق الحل اليدوي بشمل عام والتي تعتمد فرضيات معينة وتقريب ضمن حدود مقبولة من الكودات غايتها تسهيل عملية التحليل لتتناسب مع امكانيات الحل اليدوي وطرق التحليل التي تتبعها البرامج بشكل عام واهمها طريقة العناصر المحدودة , وذلك من خلال مثال بسيط ونموذجي لبلاطة مستطيلة الشكل أبعادها 6 متر طول و4 متر عرض وسماكتها الافتراضية 15 سم. وهي من حيث المبدأ وحسب تعريفات كل الكودات للتحليل اليدوي هي بلاطة تعمل باتجاهين.كل الكودات تعطي جداول خاصة تعتمد على نسب أبعاد البلاطة وطريقة استنادها في جوانبها المختلفة ضمن شروط وفرضيات معينة لحساب العزوم في كلا الاتجاهين.
لنستعرض أولا الفرضيات الأساسية التي يعتمدها الحل اليدوي لمثل هذه البلاطة:
1- يفترض الحل اليدوي أن البلاطة تعمل كعنصر مستقل لا يتأثر بالعناصر الأخرى "الجسور "الكمرات beams" وهذا يعني مبدئيا انه يفترض أن الجسور لها صلابات نسبية كبيرة جدا بالمقارنة مع البلاطة بحيث أن البلاطة تتشوه دون التأثر باي تشوهات من الجسور
2- يفترض الحل اليدوي طريقة لنقل الحمولات باتجاهي البلاطة تعتمد على نسب أبعادها فقط مع اهمال علاقة الصلابات النسبية بينها وبين الجسور وتأثيرها على تغير توزع الحمولات.
3- يعتمد الحل اليدوي جداول للعزوم فيها تقريب ضمن حدود مقبولة, تعتمد اضافة الى أبعاد البلاطة النسبية, فرضية أن زوايا البلاطة الأربعة لا تخضع لفتل, بمعنى آخر أنها مسلحة بطريقة تمنع هذا الفتل
4- يفترض الحل اليدوي أن الجسور تنتقل اليها الحمولات من البلاطة حسب نسب أطوالها كما ذكرت سابقا ويتم تحليلها وكأنها عناصر منعزلة عن البلاطة ولا يوجد عمل مشترك بينهما*

*أما البرامج التي تعتمد بشكل اساسي على طريقة العناصر المحدودة فطريقتها مختلفة:فهي تتعامل مع البلاطة والجسور" الكمرات beams" أوو العناصر الحاملة للبلاطة كجملة انشائية واحدة تعمل بشكل مشترك وسلوكها مرتبط بصلاباتها النسبية وتتشوه بشكل مشترك وتتأثر عناصرها ببعضها بشكل كامل, وبالتالي فان توزيع الحمولات بالاتجاهين وبين العناصر الحاملة المختلفة يتم بطريقة مختلفة عن الحل اليدوي*

*سأستعرض فيما يلي المثال اللذي ذكرته في البداية للبلاطة المستطيل وسأفترض أنها محملة اضافة لوزنها الذاتي حمولة 2 كيلو نيوتن للمتر المربع وأقارن بين نتائج الحل اليدوي لهذه البلاطة ونتائج حلها بنفس الحمولات وشروط الاستناد على برنامجين هما السيف والستاد وأترك بعده الموضوع لمداخلات من يريد من الأخوات والأخوة *
*يتبع*​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (17 يناير 2011)

بارك الله بك استاذنا الفاضل حسان 2 و زادك من فضله 
متابعين مع حضرتك


----------



## حسان2 (17 يناير 2011)

*الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
استكمالا للمقارنة بين الحل اليدوي والبرامج, سأبدأ باستعراض الحل اليدوي:
أولا سأعتمد على جداول الكود البريطاني للبلاطات التي تعمل باتجاهين وهي التالية:*








*نسبة بعدي البلاطة = 6/4 = 1.5 وهي مستندة استناد بسيط من الجهات الأربعة
مجموع الحمولات على المتر المربع عليها = 0.15x24+2 = 5.6 كيلو نيوتن للمتر المربع
*

*العزم الأعظمي بالاتجاه القصير = 5.6x0.092x4x4 = 8.24 kn.m 
العزم بالاتجاه الطويل = 5.6x0.056x4x4 = 5.02 kn.m 
وكما نلاحظ أن هذه العزوم ليس لها اي علاقة بمقاطع الجسور أو الجدران "في حال استنادها على جدران" والعلاقة الوحيدة هي طريقة الاستناد "بسيط أو مستمر"*
سأقدم فيما يلي نتائج تحليل نفس البلاطة بنفس شروط الاستناد ونفس الحمولات ولكن مرة بفرض أنها مستندة على جدران حاملة, ومرة بفرض مقطع الجسور بالاتجاه الطويل = 200x800 mm. ومقطع الجسور بالاتجاه القصير = 200x400 mm. ومرة ثالثة بفرض مقاطع كل الجسور المحيطة = 200x500 mm. وذلك باستخدام برنامج السيف:










































*وكما تلاحظون الفروق الناتجة عن اختلاف الفرضيات, حتى أن البلاطة في حالة معينة لنسب الصلابات تعكس اتجاه عملها الرئيسي وذلك لأنها تعمل مع العناصر الحاملة كجملة واحدة تتشوه معا وتتأثر ببعضها*​
وفيما يلي نفس الحل على برنامج الستد برو "staad pro"



































وسأترك تقييم النتائج للحوار القادم مع الاشارة الى تقارب نتائج برنامجي الستاد والسيف مع فروق بسيطة تتناسب مع دقتهما المختلفة قليلا بسبب كون السيف برنامج متخصص بالبلاطات وأكثر دقة في هذا المجال من الستاد


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يناير 2011)

> من المعروف أن التحليل اليدوي امكانياته محدودة لذلك سمحت الكودات على مر الزمن باعتماد الكثير من الأساليب التي تحوي الكثير من التقريب لجعل التحليل ممكنا ضمن امكانيات الحل اليدوي المتاح مع الحفاظ على الأمان دائما, لذلك نرى بشكل عام أن التحليل اليدوي يعتمد على تجزئة المنشأ الى أجزاء منفصلة نتعامل مع كل منها بشكل منفصل "بلاطات - جسور أو كامرات - أعمدة - ....." مع غض النظر اليها كجملة واحدة مترابطة الا من وجهة نظر نقل الحمولات فيما بينها, فالبلاطات مثلا يجري تحليلها وكأنها مستندة على جسور غير قابلة للتشوه ولا تتأثر بتشوه هذه الجسور, وبالتالي يجري غض النظر عن الصلابات النسبية للعناصر المترابطة والتشوهات النسبية والمترابطة لها مما يغير في طريقة توزع الحمولات ونتائج التحليل عن طريق عمل البرامج التي تعتمد على العناصر المحدودة وتجري التحليل بطريقة أقرب كثيرا الى السلوك الواقعي للمنشأة,
> الموضوع أكبر من تلخيصه بعدة سطور, ولكن تواصل الحوار سيزيد من فهمنا جميعا له


 
اتفق معك استاذنا الفاضل م حسان 

والدليل علي فرق الامكانيات بين التحليل اليدوي والتحليل بالبرامج اننا لا نجد في التحليل اليدوي حل فراغي للمنشأ (ثلاثي الابعاد) بدون تجزئة - مما يعني انه تقريبي وله معامل امان كبير جدا يزيد من التكلفة التي قد تكون كبيرة جدا في بعض المنشآت 

تحياتي لجميع الاخوة المشاركين


----------



## حسان2 (18 يناير 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اتفق معك استاذنا الفاضل م حسان
> 
> والدليل علي فرق الامكانيات بين التحليل اليدوي والتحليل بالبرامج اننا لا نجد في التحليل اليدوي حل فراغي للمنشأ (ثلاثي الابعاد) بدون تجزئة - مما يعني انه تقريبي وله معامل امان كبير جدا يزيد من التكلفة التي قد تكون كبيرة جدا في بعض المنشآت
> 
> تحياتي لجميع الاخوة المشاركين



أخي الفاضل محي الدين محمد
أشكرك على متابعتك ومشاركتك المهمة, تقبل اجترامي وتقديري الكبيرين


----------



## hossamkatab (18 يناير 2011)

مشكورين جميعا على هذا الجهد المميز وبارك الله فيكم وزادكم علما
اتفق مع المهندس حسان فى ان تمثيل المنشاء باستخدام برامج الحاسب هو اقرب للواقع والمنطق ولكن هناك وصلات فى العناصر الانشائية قد تختلف طريقة عملها فى الواقع بعد التفيذ عن سلوكها فى البرامج وذلك لعدم استخدام تفصيله للحديد تضمن انتقال العزوم (او قد تنقل جزء بسيط من العزوم) ووجود فاصل فى الصب.




مثال وصله العمود مع الكمرات وفصل السقف عن الاعمدة امان اكثر من ادخال المنشاء ثلاثى الابعاد او حل المنشا كله كفريمات والاهتمام بالوصلات جديدا.
اما حل الهوردى باستخدام البرامج انا تعبت ولم اجد افضل من الحل اليدوى


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (18 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخ المهندس hossamkatab 


> مشكورين جميعا على هذا الجهد المميز وبارك الله فيكم وزادكم علما
> اتفق مع المهندس حسان فى ان تمثيل المنشاء باستخدام برامج الحاسب هو اقرب للواقع والمنطق ولكن هناك وصلات فى العناصر الانشائية قد تختلف طريقة عملها فى الواقع بعد التفيذ عن سلوكها فى البرامج وذلك لعدم استخدام تفصيله للحديد تضمن انتقال العزوم (او قد تنقل جزء بسيط من العزوم) ووجود فاصل فى الصب.
> 
> 
> ...


أتفق معك في كل شيء أنا حقا لم أجد أفضل من الحل اليدوي


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (18 يناير 2011)

اخوتي الكرام ميشيل وغيره ,, الساب والايتاب وكل البرامج تعتمد في تحليل النتائج على طريقة العناصر المحدودة ,وهذا يعني انها تحلل النتائج بتجزيئ العناصر عنصر عنصر وتعتمتد في تجزيئها عل الجسائات " العطالات" فالعنصر الي عطالته اكبر يتحمل اكثر وهذا ما طرحه الاخ ميشيل بمثالله للجدار الخرساني الي يتحمل اكثر في مقاومة الزلازل والمثال الي طرحه احونا الثاني في تمثيل البيمات فالجسر الي جسائته اكبر يحمل احمال اكبر نوعا ما من الجسور الي صلابتها اصغر وعلى حسب إتجاه التحميل ايضا بالبلاطات.


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (19 يناير 2011)

اخوتي الاعذاء أعتزر على دخولي المفاجأ هذا بدون مقدمات وأشكركم جميعا فردا فردا على هذه المناقشات العلمية ولكن أسال إن أمكن لكم عندي بلاطة مجازها 24.5 م بالاتجاه القصير ( بولنج ) صالة العاب وتعمل بإتجاه وحيد ,,,,,,,,أسال من اصحاب الخبرة الاخ المهندس حسان وميشيل وغيرهما عن اصغر ارتفاع ممكن تصميم البلاطة بحيث تكون مسبقة الاجهاد حتى لوكانت دبل تي او مممكن تصل لل70 سم متر بحيث نزود كمية الكابلات المشدوددددة وتكون لاحق الشد "post tention" وشكرا للجميع


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (24 يناير 2011)

برنامج الساف برنامج رائع ومفيد جدا 
لكن التعامل معه والمخرجات له تدعو منا التوقف والتامل فيها 
مرفق ملف ساف وملف ساب وملف كاد لسقف هوردي 
وارجو التعليق علي المخرجات في كلاهما 

http://www.4shared.com/file/JPnz5Sdh/str.html
بالنسبه لبرنامج الساف تم ادخال حمل ثابت بقيمه 1.11 طن للمتر المربع واحمال مختلفه للكمرات علي حسب الجساءات لها 
اااما عن فايل الساب فتم حساب الاحمال مانويل وتوزيعها علي الكمر الهوردي بطريقه الكود وجاري المناقشه مع اساتذنا الاجلاء


----------



## نبعة المدينة (16 مارس 2011)

بالنسبه للبلاطه الهوردى والكمره المدفونه فأنا على قناعه تامه بأن تصرف الكمره الهوردى المدفونه فى الواقع يختلف عما نقوم به من حسابات انشائيه يدويه[/SIZE]
فلو افترضنا بلاطه هوردى فى اتجاه واحد محمل عليها اعصاب فى اتجاه واحد 
لو حسبنا العزوم على هذه الكمره المدفونه وبالتالى حسبنها سهم الهبوط فى هذه الكمره سوف يكون بالطبع أكبر بكثير من سهم الهبوط للاعصاب المحمله على هذه الكمره
اذن من الطبيعى أن تقوم الكمره المدفونه بهبوط أكبر أى تنفصل الكمره عن الاعصاب هذا بالحسابات اليدويه 
لكن ذلك لن يحدث لان البلاطه الهوردى تتحرك مع الكمره الهوردى ذات نفس السمك والارتفاع هذا يعنى أن الكمره تريد أن تنزيل الى أسفل بقيمه أكبر والاعصاب تقاومها لاعلى لان عليها أحمال أقل بكثير هذا يؤدى الى محصله نهائيه الى تصرف البلاطه الهوردى والكمره الهوردى كجزء واحد هذا يعنى أن كل حسابتنا اليدويه غير صحيحه كما تفضلتم 
ولكن هذا ما تعلمناه وهذا ماكسبت يداى من الدراسه المدنيه 
اذا نظرنا الى البلاطه الهوردى فى الاتجاهيين مع الكمرات الهوردى المخفيه على الاعمده بعد الحل اليدوى وقارنا ذلك بالبلاطه اللاكمريه سوف نجد الاتى :-
1- الكمره الهوردى المخفيه فى البلاطه الهوردى تناظر (column strip) فى البلاطه اللاكمريه من حيث الزياده فى كميه الحديد 
2- الاعصاب فى البلاطه الهوردى تناظر (Field strip) فى البلاطه اللاكمريه من حيث القله فى حديد التسليح 
لذلك ومما سبق هذا أعتقد أن ما يقوم به برنامج السيف والساب من التحليل الانشائى للكمرات الهوردى المخفيه مع الاعصاب حيث يقوم بحساب ما تتحمله الكمره الهوردى المخفيه من سهم الهبوط ثم وبالعكس يحسب العزوم المناظره والتى تسبب هذا المقدار من سهم الهبوط وهذاسهم الهبوط فى الكمره الهوردى المخفيه يساوى سهم الهبوط فى الاعصاب الهوردى ولذلك نجد أن الحل عن طريق برنامج السيف للعزوم على الكمره الهوردى المخفيه تكون صغيره جدا مقارنه بالحل اليدوى.
[*السؤال هو:بما أن الكمره الهوردى المخفيه فى البلاطه الهوردى تناظر (column strip) فى البلاطه اللاكمريه من حيث الزياده فى كميه الحديد سؤالي هو لماذا لا توجد كانات في column strip بينما الكانات موجوده في الكمره الهوردى المخفيه*


----------



## نبعة المدينة (16 مارس 2011)

محمد احمد كحاط قال:


> اخوتي الاعذاء أعتزر على دخولي المفاجأ هذا بدون مقدمات وأشكركم جميعا فردا فردا على هذه المناقشات العلمية ولكن أسال إن أمكن لكم عندي بلاطة مجازها 24.5 م بالاتجاه القصير ( بولنج ) صالة العاب وتعمل بإتجاه وحيد ,,,,,,,,أسال من اصحاب الخبرة الاخ المهندس حسان وميشيل وغيرهما عن اصغر ارتفاع ممكن تصميم البلاطة بحيث تكون مسبقة الاجهاد حتى لوكانت دبل تي او مممكن تصل لل70 سم متر بحيث نزود كمية الكابلات المشدوددددة وتكون لاحق الشد "post tention" وشكرا للجميع


اشرفت على مصنع وكان المجاز (البحر ) 20متر ولكن كانت العقدة عباره عن holow core وكانت مسبقة الصب مسبقة الاجهاد . ولذلك انصحك بعملhollow core حيث من غير المنطق عمل عقدة سماكتها 70 سم كما تقول .
لست خبيراً في هذا المجال واني ارى ان تكون hollow core حتى لو كانت post tentionهذا ضمن الحس الهندسي فقط .حيث ستكون السماكة اقل والوزن الذاتي اقل بكثير . 
هذا اذا كنت فهمت سؤالك ...مح التحيه


----------

